# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  عباءة الكتف الواسعه بدون زينه وش رأيكم؟؟؟

## skyssss

ماحكم لبس عباءة الكتف الواسعه بدون زينه.....وش رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....................................  .... ......وشكراً :bigsmile:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اهلين عزيزتي skyssss
بالنسبة للحكم الشرعي بالامكان سؤال احد المشايخ في الموضوع فهم اكثر دراية مني ومن غيري

اما بالنسبة لوجهة نظري  فعباية الكتف ان كانت واسعة لا تحدد ملامح الجسم 

وايضا دون زخارف وزينة تلفت النظر 

ساعتها تتحقق فيها شروط الحجاب الشرعي 

فلا مانع عندي من لبسها 

كذلك عبائة الرأس ان كانت ضيقة بحيث تحدد ملامح الجسد ومليئة بالزخارف بحيث تلفت النظر ساعتها عباءة الكتف المذكورة افضل في لبسها 

هذه مجرد وجهة نظر 

واترك الراي للاخوان

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أختي العزيزة skyssss

أني ما راح أفتي من عندي ...لكن هذا رأيي الشخصي 

أنا لا لستُ مع لبس عباءة الكتف 

والسبب :


سوء أستخدام الناس لها فمثلاً أنا أعرف بعض الناس عندما

بدأوا أستخدامها كانوا يلبسون عباءة كتف واسعه وخالية 

من الزخارف ويقولون أنها أستر من عباءة الرأس لانها على 

قولتهم مسكّرة....لكن للأسف بعد فترة ضيقوا العباءة 

بالتدريج إلى أن أصبحت فستان ضيق وبعد فترة أضافوا 

للعباءة الزخارف وأصبحت فستان سهرة وبعد فترة أضافوا 

للأكمام زخارف مخرمه يعني (فتحات ) يعني أصبحت 

عبائتهم فستان سهرة عاري 




الزبدة إلي تلبس عباءة الكتف في رأيي ما راح تكتفي أكيد

 بتعمل على تطويرها على حسب الموضة وأكيد هالموضة

 للأسوء من ناحية الستر 


( الشيطان إلى الأن ما مات مابخلي الوحدة على العباءة 

الواسعة بل بيساعدها إلى أن تشيل كل عفتها وسترها )




تقبلي مروري

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> سوء أستخدام الناس لها فمثلاً أنا أعرف بعض الناس عندما 
> بدأوا أستخدامها كانوا يلبسون عباءة كتف واسعه وخالية  
> من الزخارف ويقولون أنها أستر من عباءة الرأس لانها على  
> قولتهم مسكّرة....لكن للأسف بعد فترة ضيقوا العباءة  
> بالتدريج إلى أن أصبحت فستان ضيق وبعد فترة أضافوا  
> للعباءة الزخارف وأصبحت فستان سهرة وبعد فترة أضافوا  
> للأكمام زخارف مخرمه يعني (فتحات ) يعني أصبحت  
> عبائتهم فستان سهرة عاري  
> 
> ...



اسمحي لي اختي 
هنا العيب ليس في العباءة 

انما العيب في الناس وسوء استخدامهم واستغلالهم السيء لعبائة الكتف 

فكل شيء في الحياة له جانبان من الاستخدام ( السيء - الضار) 

فالسكين مثلا يمكن ان نقطع بها الخضروات وهذا امر حسن ...ومن الممكن ان نقتل بها ونزهق روح انسان وهذا امر سيء 

وكذلك عباءة الكتف ان التزمت بالشروط فهي للستر وان خالفت الشروط فهي للغراء ولفت الانتباه 


للعلم انا هنا لا ادافع عن عباءة الكتف لاني ارتديها ...انما ادافع عن مفهوم الحجاب الاسلامي 

فهو لا ينحصر في كون العباءة على الراس او على الكتف

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أختي العزيزة نوارة الدنيا 

أحب أقول لك هذا رأيي الشخصي 

أما بالنسبة لرأي المراجع والعلماء 

أحب أقولك إني قرأتُ مسألة عن 

النقاب وعباءة الكتف 
في كتاب الفقه الميسر 
فتاوي سماحة آية الله العظمى 
السيد علي السيستاني (دام ظله )

صفحة 267 
استفتاءات حول الحجاب والستر والتزين 


مضمون المسألة هو:

المسألة :يكثر في وقتنا الحاضر استعمال النقاب ولبس الكتافي بالنسبة للنساء في منطقتنا مما يعطي الرجل دافعاً قوياً للنظر لمفاتن المرأة ؟ 
الجواب : إذا كان استعمال النقاب ونحوه في مجتمع ما موجباً لإثارة الفتنة النوعية لزم التجنب عنه .

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> أختي العزيزة نوارة الدنيا 
> 
> أحب أقول لك هذا رأيي الشخصي  
> أما بالنسبة لرأي المراجع والعلماء  
> أحب أقولك إني قرأتُ مسألة عن  
> النقاب وعباءة الكتف 
> في كتاب الفقه الميسر 
> فتاوي سماحة آية الله العظمى 
> السيد علي السيستاني (دام ظله ) 
> ...



وارجع واقول لك انو العيب مش في العباية  ايا كان نوعها 

العيب في المجتمع  ونظرته 

نشوف في لبنان وايران والبحرين  وغير دول اسلامية كيف النظرة للحجاب 

او خلينا نقول كيف نظرتهم للمرأة 

انا ما راح اقول ان حجابهم صحيح او لا لانو انا مو بمقام تقييم للغير 

لكن اشوف ان حجاب المرأة السعودية هو من الافضل او الاكثر حشمة من بين كل الدول 

هذا اذا التزمت بعدم البهرجة والزينة في العباية 

وكانت واسعة ومطابقة لمواصفات الحجاب الشرعي 


حتى الفتوى الي ذكرتيها ماتعيب في نوعية الحجاب  لكنها تعيب على مجتمعنا 

وحتى مجتمعنا الي في البداية كان رافض عباية الكتف والنقاب صار الحين متقبلها 

سواء على مضض او برضاه ويمكن افكار الشباب بدات تتغير  ونظرتهم للعباية بدات تتغير 

وصدقيني العباية ايا كان نوعها مش مقياس للبنت ومدى عفتها و شرفها 

المقياس هو التربية 

والعباية مجرد مظهر  مايعكس جوهر البنت 

يمكن شطيت وشطحت بس حبيت ابين وجهة نظري

----------


## شواطئ شوق

انا لست ممن يرتدي عباءة الكتف ولكن من وجهة نظري اذا كانت العباءة واسعة وبدون زينة او دعوني اقول بدون مبالغة في الزينة بحيث لاتلفت النظر افضل بكثير من عباءة الراس التي يعملها البعض الاسم انها على الراس ولكنها مفصلة للجسم من ضيقها ومليئة بالزينة

----------


## المميزة

انا من رايي انها اذا كانت واسعة وبدون زخارف مافي مانع من لبسها 
بصراحة انا اؤيد عباية الكتف لان احسها عمليه اكثر خصوصا اذا كانت المراة عندها طفل وهي تشيل وتحط فيه احس عباية الكتف استر ليها من عباية الراس
واني اقول ان البنت اذا كانت عارفة قيمة حالها وصاينة نفسها فما بتضيق العباية وتسويها كانها فستان من زود الزخارف 
واقول مثل ماقالت نوارة الدنيا العيب ليس فالعباية العيب في طريقة استخدامها

----------


## المنصورvip

أهلين أنا مع البسمه الحمراء في كلامها 
ولا حد يلعب على نفسه ويحط اعذار وأعذار 
المفروض ان البنت تكون على أقتداء بسيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> أهلين أنا مع البسمه الحمراء في كلامها 
> 
> ولا حد يلعب على نفسه ويحط اعذار وأعذار 
> المفروض ان البنت تكون على أقتداء بسيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام



اهلين اخوي 
رايك على عيني وراسي والمفروض نقتدي في موضوع الحجاب بسيدة نساء العالمين  سلام الله عليها 

لكن تقدر تجزم لي ان النساء في عصر الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كانوا يلبسوا عبايات مثلنا 

طبعا واكيد لا 

لان عباية الراس الي تنلبس هالايام هي اختراع جديد 

وقبلها كان الرداء او الشيلة

وقبلها كان فيه نوع اخر من الحجاب

ويمكن ماكان اسود 

يمكن لو احد بحث في تطور الحجاب وين كان وكيف صار راح تلاقي انو الفكرة وحدة وهي تغطية الجسم من الراس الى القدمين بس اشكال الحجاب اكيد راح تختلف 

ومثل ماعباية الراس لاقت استنكار واستهجان اول ماطلعت وتقدر تسأل جدتك عن الموضوع 

اكيد عباية الكتف راح تلاقي نفس الي لقته الي قبلها 

واي تغيير وحتى لو كان ضمن الشرع راح يلاقي رفض في البداية 

انا ما ادافع عن عباية الكتف 

انما فكرتي انو مانحصر تفكيرنا  في شكل الحجاب الخارجي 

المهم تكون البنت متسترة  داخليا وخارجيا 

طيب عندي استفسار 

الغالبية منا شافو مسلسل باب الحارة والمسلسلات السورية القديمة وشفنا كيف عبايتهم 

هل نقدر نقول انو عبايتهم مش محتشمة فقط لانها من قطعتين والي عندنا قطعة وحدة 

وانها ماتؤدي غرض الستر ؟؟؟؟

تقبلو هدرتي الي شكلها ما راح تنتهي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> اهلين اخوي 
> رايك على عيني وراسي والمفروض نقتدي في موضوع الحجاب بسيدة نساء العالمين سلام الله عليها 
> 
> لكن تقدر تجزم لي ان النساء في عصر الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) كانوا يلبسوا عبايات مثلنا 
> 
> طبعا واكيد لا 
> 
> لان عباية الراس الي تنلبس هالايام هي اختراع جديد 
> 
> ...



مع رأيك نوارة  رغم اني قد إطلعت على الموضوع من البداية ولم أشأ الرد لأنه ليس لدي ما أُ ضيفه فقد أُشبع الموضوع طرحا وتحليلا من بداية لبس العباءة الكتف .

----------


## علي pt

*الموضوع طرح ونوقش كثيرا كثيرا ،،*
*ونفس الاختلاف ....*


*فما أقول إلا : الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهم أمور مشتبات ،،*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أحب أن أردّ بالتعليق على من كان يخشى على نفسه النظر من قبل الذئاب البشرية ظاناً إن ارتداء عباءة الكتف سوف تجلب له نظر الأعين المارقة بالسوء وتلك العقول الفاسدة ، فأحب بهذه المناسبة أن أطمئن كل من يحمل هذا الفكر إن تلك العقول الماجنة من الشباب المنحل والمنحرف كانوا يصوبون أسهم نظراتهم قديماً إلى العباءة القديمة فمجرد أن يرون مجرد ظلال المرأة وهي مارة بجانب الجدار إلا وأطلقوا سموم سهامهم عليها فالعيب يكمن في عقول تلك الفئة الضالة التي لا ترحم المرأة العفيفة قبل السخيفة ومنطلقاً من هذا الرأي أرى إن عباءة الكتف لم تحظى بالقبول من كافة شرائح مجتمعنا القطيف باعتبارها غريبة وذخيلة على تقاليدنا ومفاهيمنا وحالها كحال أي تقنية جديدة اقتحمت حياتنا ولاقت رفضاً من قبل كافة شرائح المجتمع سرعان ما تقبّلها واستحسنها ولاقت رواجاً بعد فترة تماماً مثل الأطباق الفضائية وكذلك أحب الاشارة الى تواجد المرأة بالأسواق فقد كان قديماً يندر أن تجد المرأة في الأسواق فبالكاد أن تجدها متواجدة في الأماكن العامة فلقد حكمت عليها الأعراف والتقاليد أن تبقى حبيسة البيت ولا تخرج إلا لدواعي قاهرة فما أن خرجت من بيتها حتى سلطت عليها الأنظار وعوملت معاملة الخارج عن القانون أو ربما ترمقها الأعين بسوء النية ففي نظر العرف العام إن المرأة التي تخرج من قعر دارها يقل مقدارها وتصبح خارقة للقوانين والدساتير الشعبية ..؟؟*

*أرى كما رأى غيري إن عباءة الكتف ليست عيباً طالما كانت متقيدة ببعض الأطر الشرعية وطالما أخذت في مقاييسها ومواصفاتها القواعد اللياقية والأخلاقية والذوقية فلم تخرج عن الذوق العام وحتى لو خرجت قليلاً فلا يعني ولا يحق لنا نحن كأفراد مجتمع أن نطلق حكمنا على صاحبتها بالقرار القاسي فنتهم صاحبتها بالمجنون والرذيلة فهناك بعض المراجع من يرى جواز كشف الوجه احتياطاً وقد نرى بعض الطبيبات من يلزمهن طبيعة أعمالهن بكشف وجوههن وهن مع شديد الاحترام قمة في الأخلاق والعفاف والشرف وممن يحملن الفضيلة في قلوبهن قبل وجوههن !!* 

*أعتقد إن مفهوم كشف الوجه وأخذ الزينة في ارتداء العباءة يجب أن يقنن وأن يحمل على محمل الخير فقليل من الزركشة المعقولة وقليل من الزينة المتواضعة الغير مبالغ فيها لا يعني بالضرورة إن صاحبتها خارجة عن الذوق العام وخارجة عن الفضيلة ومسترجلة وأن يحكم عليها بالسوء والظن السيء وتصبح منبوذة ومرفوضة من المجتمع وأن ينظر اليها نظرة التصغير والتحقير وتعتبر من عداد نتاج العولمة والخارجين عن الدين والأخلاق فالدين تطوّر وتحدثت بعض مفاهيمه وأنا لا أتكلم عن الثوابت والعقائد المتفق عليها والراسخة في رحم الدين فحديثي يدور حول بعض المتغيرات التي نسخت بعض الأحكام وأخذت في التطور حيزاً انفتاحياً فالمرأة سجنت طويلاً في بعض الجلابيب العرفية والشعبية القديمة وبلغ بالمجتمع أن يظلم المرأة بأن دفنها وهي حية وحجبها عن الظهور وعن التواجد وعن تعريف نفسها حتى ظن الغرب إن ليس هناك نساء في الإسلام وأعتقد إن أول من حارب وناضل وجاهد في تحرير المرأة هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولكن هناك من فهم الإسلام بطريقة متشددة وحكم على المرأة بالغياب الاجتماعي ولم يسمح لها بالظهور لكشف مواهبها والتعريف بحقوقها ..؟؟؟*

*الاجابة على سؤال العنوان هو إجابة " نعم " ولا أرى في تزيينها بقليل من الزركشة والتطريز حراماً يضع لابستها موضع الشك والظن السيء ..؟؟؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## القاضي

بسمه تعالى  
انا مع الأخت الكريمة ( نوارة الدنيا ) 
أضع ردي هذا على السريع ولربما لي عودة فيه  
بالنسبة لعباءة الكتف الواسعة والمستوفية للشروط ( فهي لا تنطبق عليها الفتوى أعلاه ) 
بالنسبة للإقتداء بفاطمة الزهراء 
فلماذا نقتدي بالزهراء في أمر ونخالف الاقتداء في أمر آخر ؟ 
2 ) هل كانت عباءة الزهراء هي عباءة الرأس 
3 ) عباءة الزهراء ( جلباب ) والجلباب هو الثوب الواسع وأما على الزهراء على الرأس فهو خمار ( لاثت خمارها ) والخمار هو غطاء الرأس ( إذن ستر الزهراء مكون من شيئين الثوب والخمار أي الجلباب والخمار ) 
إذن في الماضي لا تسمى عباءة بل تسمى ( جلباب ) ..
كذلك ستر المرأء المقتدية بالزهراء ( هو الجلباب والخمار ) أما الجلباب المتوفر فيه الشروط فلا مانع في الشارع المقدس فإذن إذا توفرت الشروط في عباءة الكتف بأن كانت واسعة فلا مانع عند الشارع المقدس لأن حالها حال عباءة الرأس الواسعة بل لا تستطيع أن تفرق بينها وبين عباءة الرأس إلا إذا دققت النظر ( وهنا نقول غض بصرك ولا تطلع بنات الناس )  
ردي هذا على السريع 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عن نفسي لما تكون العباءة واسعة ومافيه اي زينة فلا مانع منها
بالعكس أنا أحس عباءة الكتف أستر بكثير من عباءة الراس
لان جد قاعدين نشوف بنات هالايام
شوهوا حتى عباءة الراس وصارت الكتف استر بكثير من الراس
لان تشوف ديك العباءة الي كاتبه اسمها في زاوية العباءة
ولا ديك الزخارف كأنها رايحه عرس ولابسه اكسسوارات
والتخصير صار أعظم من الكتف لان تحس الوحده تصير مفصله من فوق لتحت
وبالذات عند الصدر
جد صرت لما أشوف وحده لابسه عباءة زي كذا تلوع شبدي منها
وأظل أطالع مستغربة كيف بس قدرت تلبس مثل هالعباءة ..
وطبعاً هم ألوم بعض البنات لان عباءة الكتف صحيح تكون واسعه
لكن الزينه الي فيها من الراس لين الرجول
وكأنها فستان عرس كل شي فيها يلمع ويلق
ومن على بعد متر تشوفها وكأنها لمبه مولعه ..
يعني كل العبي صار فيها عيوب لا الكتف ولا الراس
مع أن لازال في بعض البنات
ماشاء الله عليهم عبيهم
لازالت تسمى عبي وتستر الجسم ...
يعني العيب الحين مو في مسمى العباءة كتف لو راس
العيب في ويش ينضاف للعبي ..
هذا هو رايي ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

البسمة الحمراء
معها حق و أيضا نوارة كلامها منطقي
وياريت لو الناس ترجع لوعيها لأن عن جد العباية
صايرة لعبة يتفننوا فيها ماخذينها زينة أكثر مما هي للستر
وياريت الناس تحس وتتمسك بالدين اكثر وخلنا ناخذ أهل البيت (ع) قدوة ..
طبعا الكل عطى راي وكفى ووفا وكنت ما بحط رد لأن أحس الا قبلي قال الا ابي اقوله بس قلت لازم بما اني دخلت أشارك وفي النهاية كلها وجهات نظر
لكم تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

اتفق مع الاخت نواارة الدنياا في رأيهاا الدقييق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *الاجابة على سؤال العنوان هو إجابة " نعم " ولا أرى في تزيينها بقليل من الزركشة والتطريز حراماً يضع لابستها موضع الشك والظن السيء ..؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *يوم سعيد*



اخي العزييز يوم سعييد 
حقيقتا لم اشأ ان ابدي رأيي في النقاش لان ردوود
 الاخت نواره كان كافيا ووافيا ولكنني تفاجأت من ردك اخي العزييز 
فكان علي ان اعارضك في ما طرحت

لم ارى في ردوود الاخوه والاخواات اختلاف في امر الزيينه
بل اتفق الجمييع ضمنييا على رأي وااحد وهو رأي الشرع الذي يحرم على المرأة
الظهوور بالزينه اماام الاجنبي وبأي شكل من الاشكال اذا كان ملفتا
وهو الرأي الذي يفرضه العقل ولكنك ومع احترامي الكبير لك 
جأت وابديت رأيك الشخصي المخاالف للحكم الشرعي وقلت 
*(ولا أرى في تزيينها بقليل من الزركشة والتطريز حراماً )*
*احترم رأيك وبشده ولكن اذا لم يكن مخالفا للحكم الشرعي*
*واعتقد ان جميع الاخوة والاخواات وحتى من تلبس العباائه المزينه تعلم ان الحكم بالنسبه للزينه*
*والزركشةوالتطريز الملفته للنظر هو حرام ولا اضن انك غافل عن هذا الامر*
*ولكنني تعجبت كثيرا من رأيك* 
*لست انا من يقول انهاا في موضع الشك ولكن نقوول انهاا تهااونت* 
*بالحكم الشرعي جهاارا دون الخوف من الله* *ومن تهااون بالحرام*
*متجااهرا فهو في موضع الشك قطعا*
*اتمنى الا يزعجك كلامي وانا على استعدااد لمنااقشت هذا الامر معك*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي دمت بخيير*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أخي الفاضل/ نبراس ..*
*تحية ملؤها الفخر والاجلال لك ولشخصك الكريم ، ألا تتفق معي أخي إن خروج المرأة وعطرها النفاذ ينتشر في أروقة الطريق ويتخلل أنوف المشاة والمارة هو حرام عند جمهور وعامة الناس والدليل واضح ولا حاجة لإعادته فالجميع يدرك حرمة ذلك وبإجماع !! لكن للأسف الإسلام ليس بذلك الدين الذي يخنق أتباعه بهكذا فتاوى دون أن يجد لهم العذر ودون أن يصحح مفهوم الناس عن هذه الفتاوى التي جاءت لهداية الناس والأخذ بهم نحو الجادة والسير بهم نحو الله ولذلك عرف الإسلام بالسماحة واليسر والليونة غير أن بعض الناس شدد قبضته وأخذ يحشر الناس في زوايا ضيقة بذريعة إن الإسلام لا يرضى بذلك وحتى لا أطيل عليك فقد فهم الناس مسألة خروج المرأة وهي متعطرة فهماً ضيّقاً ومعقداً وألزم المرأة بألاّ تخرج لإنها عورة وخروجها يعرض الآخرين قبل أن يعرضها هي نفسها الى الفساد والوقوع في المعصية وبلغ بالبعض أن يمنع المرأة من الخروج وإذا ما لزم الأمر فعليها أن تخرج دون عطر بحجة إن الإسلام حرم خروج المرأة وهي متعطرة مع أن الحكم ليس هكذا فالمبالغة دائماً والغلو في ارتداء الزينة سواء كان على شكل عطراً أو ماكياجاً أو لبساً أو ماشابه من هذا القبيل فعلى الرجل والمرأة أن يكون زيّه ولباسه محتشماً ولائقاً يحترم فيه ذوق الشارع العام وأن يكون متوافقاً مع شروط اللبس والزي الإسلامي وماعدا ذلك فهو في عداد الشبهة ، وهذا ينطبق أيضاً على العباء فلقد اختلف الناس حول " النقاب " وكل واحد ألقى بدلوه غير أن الفيصل في هذه الأمور هو المراجع والمجتهدين والفقهاء فهم أصحاب الحل والربط وهم أهل مكة الذين هم أدرى بشعابها وأزقتها ودهاليزها ، وبالفعل قال العلماء ما قالوا في النقاب ولا أريد أن أشعب الموضوع حتى لا أخرج عن صلبنا الموضوعي وهو العباءة بشتى أسماءها وأنواعها فأنا يا أخي الكريم قلت وأقر بذلك إنه لا بأس بقليل من الزركشة والتطريز على العباءة المستخدمة في تغطية وحفظ المرأة ولكن لم أحدد نوع الزركشة والتطريز من حيث الشكل واللون والحجم فالإسلام دين يسر وليس بعسر فمسألة شكل الزينة لها مواصفاتها الشرعية ولها قواعدها وكذلك الألوان المستخدمة لها مقاييس ولها معايير فليست الأشكال بجميعها موضع حرمة واشتباه وليست كل الألوان هي موضع الريبة والشك والتحريم فلا أعتقد إن اللون البسيط والهادي والداكن محرم حتى يحرمه الشارع الإسلامي وكذلك ينطبق القول على حجم وشكل المادة المطرزة فكلما أقتصرت العباءة على أشكال معبرة وذات مدلول إسلامي كالزخارف الإسلامية والخطوط البسيطة التي تبعد كل البعد عن الإثارة كلما كان لها قبول واعتراف من الدين الإسلامي .... !!*

*باختصار أنا لا أفكر بالتضاد مع فكر الشريعة الإسلامية ولا أرفع شعار الوقوف بوجه أحكام الإسلام ولا أفكر اطلاقاً في مجرد المحاولة إلا أنني أحب التوضيح بإن اسلامنا دين الرحمة والتسامح والسهولة ولم يأتي ليضيق على المرأة ويحجر عليها كما حجر عليها أهل الجهل والجاهلية في تلك الأزمان التي حولت المرأة إلى نكرة وعورة يتشاءم منها وتدفن وهي حية خشية العار والفضيحة ، ولو سلّمنا إن كل شيء يلفت النظر ويثير فهو محرم لقلنا لبناتنا ونسائنا وفتياتنا الزمن البيت فأنت يا سيدتي هدف للصيادين !!!*

*هناك في الشارع الاجتماعي الكثير من النساء وكل واحدة ترتدي من الحجاب أشكال وألوان ولا تدري أي الصالحة منهن وأي الفاسدة وربما ترى صاحبة العباءة الكتف تلوذ بالعفاف والشرف والالتزام أكثر من تلك المرأة التي ترتدي العباءة العادية التقليدية ولو ضيقنا النظرة وتشددنا في طريقة التعامل مع الحجاب الإسلامي لشننا حربا ضروسة ضد الممرضات وكلناهم بمكيالين وبذلك أقفلنا طرق التوعية والتصحيح ..؟؟*

*الكلام يطول حول حجاب وعباءة المرأة ومجتمعنا أضحى مختلفاً عن سابقه فكل يوم تحدث مستجدات ومتغيرات بعضها بسبب الجو الاجتماعي العام الذي اختلف كلية من حيث المفاهيم والأفكار والنظرة والذي فرض بدوره أدواته ونفسه وهويته على الهوية الإسلامية وصار من الضروري جداً إن الإسلام يتعامل مع هذا الجو الاجتماعي بقليل من الحكمة وضبط النفس حتى تتحقق الأهداف الاسلامية المرجوة بعيداً عن العنف والتطرف والتشدد والفكر الأرعن !!*

*أتمنى أن تكون فكرتي ورأيي واضحاً وإن لم يكن فأنا أرحب بمناقشته باعتدال ولا يضرني لو أختلفنا بشرط أن لا يفسد في الود قضية !!*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## غروب 2006

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

سلت الايادي حبيبتي  نوارة الدنياوهمس الصمت كلام 100 بــــــ 100

وحكم عبائة الكتف هو نفس حكم اي عبائة ثانية ايش ما كانت على الراس او جلباب كما قال الاخ الكريم 
انا اتمنى الكل يلبسها خصوصا اهل الشرقية لاني صراحة اشوف مناظر يرثى لها من الاخوات الي يلبسو عبائة الراس 
لانهم ما يلبسون الشيلة {المسفع } فلما الوحدة منكم تروح السوق مثلا ترفع البيشة واطالع يمين وشمال والرقبة والصدر كل مين يتفرج ويشوف ..
والا الادهى والامر الي تخرج من بيتها رايحة سوق او رايحة الحرم بروب النوم القصير انا بس ابغى افهم كيف تتطلع من البيت بهاذا الشكل لا ورايحة الحرم بروب النوم القصير ويجيك الهواء ويطير العباية وكل سيقان الحمام  فرجة للناظرين 
ولا عليها عباية على الراس لاكن حاطة الجه اليمين على الشمال من العباية ورصتها بكل مافيها من قوة على صدرها حتى تبين مفاتنها طيبليش كدا تسوين مو حرام هالحركات .
طولت ادري بس من حر مافيا والله 
الزبدة العيب مو في العبائة العيب في الناس الي تحب التقليد اللاعمى في كل شي حتى في الحجاب الي فرضو الله لحشمة وعفاف وستر المراءة
يعطيك العافية skyssss
تقبلوا تحيااااتي

----------


## القاضي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين  
> سلت الايادي حبيبتي نوارة الدنياوهمس الصمت كلام 100 بــــــ 100 
> وحكم عبائة الكتف هو نفس حكم اي عبائة ثانية ايش ما كانت على الراس او جلباب كما قال الاخ الكريم 
> انا اتمنى الكل يلبسها خصوصا اهل الشرقية لاني صراحة اشوف مناظر يرثى لها من الاخوات الي يلبسو عبائة الراس 
> لانهم ما يلبسون الشيلة {المسفع } فلما الوحدة منكم تروح السوق مثلا ترفع البيشة واطالع يمين وشمال والرقبة والصدر كل مين يتفرج ويشوف ..




علينا اختي غروب أن لا نؤيد شيئا على حساب الشيء الآخر فنحن نعطي الحرية الشخصية في كلا الأمرين ولا نفرض آرائنا على أحد 
فمن ارادت أن تلبس عباءة الرأس فلتبس ولكن شريطة أن تكون مستوفية الشروط الشرعية 
وكذلك عباءة الكتف ( الجلباب ) فمن ارادت أن تلبسها فلا مانع اذا كانت مستوفية الشروط 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مو المشكله عبائة كتف عبائة رأس 
بل الخوف مما وراء عباءة الكتف


المهم تمسكن بالحجاب يابنات الزهراء
خوفي من ذاك اليوم إلا تصير فيه بنات القطيف كلهن عاريات رغبة في مواكبة التطور والحضاره

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *أعتقد إن مفهوم كشف الوجه وأخذ الزينة في ارتداء العباءة يجب أن يقنن وأن يحمل على محمل الخير فقليل من الزركشة المعقولة وقليل من الزينة المتواضعة الغير مبالغ فيها لا يعني بالضرورة إن صاحبتها خارجة*
> 
> 
> *الاجابة على سؤال العنوان هو إجابة " نعم " ولا أرى في تزيينها بقليل من الزركشة والتطريز حراماً يضع لابستها موضع الشك والظن السيء ..؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *يوم سعيد*



!!!!!!!!!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا :weird:

----------


## تعشق ابوهاا

اني بالنسبة اليي سمعت انهاا تجوز دام انهاا وااااسعة والزخرفة فيهاا لطيغة وصغيرة او حتة بدون زخارف


بس بالنسة لرأيي الشخصي :

اني توني لابسة عباات الكتف من ربيع الول تقريبا

بس بالنسبة اليي افضل الرأس لانهااا اريح بالنسبة اليي طبعا 

وهي حلاتهاا في االاسواق والسفؤ وكذاا يعني 

اماا في السمايع بصراحة مافي اي عباة تضاهي الراس في الراحة


واني افضل الرااس .. يمكن لاني اتعودت عليهاا .. بس الكتف ليهاا فوائد ومريحة في بعض الاماكن

----------


## علي pt

> *أرى كما رأى غيري إن عباءة الكتف ليست عيباً طالما كانت متقيدة ببعض الأطر الشرعية وطالما أخذت في مقاييسها ومواصفاتها القواعد اللياقية والأخلاقية والذوقية فلم تخرج عن الذوق العام وحتى لو خرجت قليلاً فلا يعني ولا يحق لنا نحن كأفراد مجتمع أن نطلق حكمنا على صاحبتها بالقرار القاسي فنتهم صاحبتها بالمجنون والرذيلة فهناك بعض المراجع من يرى جواز كشف الوجه احتياطاً وقد نرى بعض الطبيبات من يلزمهن طبيعة أعمالهن بكشف وجوههن وهن مع شديد الاحترام قمة في الأخلاق والعفاف والشرف وممن يحملن الفضيلة في قلوبهن قبل وجوههن !!* 
> 
> *يوم سعيد*



 
*أخي العزيز يوم سعيد ..*
*أولا أرجو ان لاتخلط بين الأمرين / كشف الوجه والموضوع هنا عباءة الكتف ..* 
*ثانيا : ولست هنا بصدد فتح باب للنقاش معك شخصيا*
*ولكن لفت نظري كلامك*
*وبالذات بقولك بانها (عباءة الكتف) متقيدة ببعض الأطر الشرعية ، فهل هذا اعتراف منك بعدم تقيدها بكامل الاطر الشرعية ..* 

*والسلام قبل الختام*
*وتقبل تحيات*
*أخوك / المقل : علي*

----------


## h>n

> ماحكم لبس عباءة الكتف الواسعه بدون زينه.....وش رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.....................................  .... ......وشكراً



معروف ان اللبس اذا كان محتشم و غير مثير و غير ملفت للنظر فلا بأس به 

اذن العباءة الكتافية اذا كانت تستوفي الشروط المذكورة يجوز لبسها 

لكن المفروض يكون للسؤال تتمة للأخوة فقط دون الأخوات وهو التالي 

أي العبايات ملفتة للنظر أكثر الكتافية ام التي توضع على الرأس 

طبعا معظم الأخوات المشاركات يلبسن الكتافي لذلك يدافعن بقوة عنها عليهن  بالعافية 

ومعروف ان احد المراجع الكبار يحبذ العباية الرأسية 

ونحن نجد في لبنان هناك من تلبس عباءة الرأس زيادة في الستر 

وفي إيران هناك من تلبس لفة على الجادور الإيراني زيادة في الستر 

و في الختام عباءة الكتف تعتبر حجاب شرعي اذا لم تكن ملفتة للنظر

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *أخي الفاضل/ نبراس ..*







> *تحية ملؤها الفخر والاجلال لك ولشخصك الكريم ، ألا تتفق معي أخي إن خروج المرأة وعطرها النفاذ ينتشر في أروقة الطريق ويتخلل أنوف المشاة والمارة هو حرام عند جمهور وعامة الناس والدليل واضح ولا حاجة لإعادته فالجميع يدرك حرمة ذلك وبإجماع !!*
> *ابدا فأنا لا اتفق معك في هذا الكلام بتاتا لان جمهوور الناس كما ذكرت هم يتبعوون*
> *في هذا الامر المراجع وبالتالي يتبعون الحكم الشرعي الذي امر به الله** ولم يأتوا* 
> *بهذه الحرمه من عند انفسهم ابدا* 
> *لكن للأسف الإسلام ليس بذلك الدين الذي يخنق أتباعه بهكذا فتاوى دون أن يجد لهم العذر ودون أن يصحح مفهوم الناس عن هذه الفتاوى التي جاءت لهداية الناس والأخذ بهم نحو الجادة والسير بهم نحو الله*
> *اخي العزييز هل تعني بقولك هذا ان الناس قد اخطأُ في فهمهم للفتوى التي جائت*
> * وحرمت على المرأة الخروج متزينه ومتعطره اماام الاجنبي وهل تعتقد ان هذاا الحكم يخنق اتباعه* 
> 
> *ولذلك عرف الإسلام بالسماحة واليسر والليونة غير أن بعض الناس شدد قبضته وأخذ يحشر الناس في زوايا ضيقة بذريعة إن الإسلام لا يرضى بذلك وحتى لا أطيل عليك فقد فهم الناس مسألة خروج المرأة وهي متعطرة فهماً ضيّقاً ومعقداً وألزم المرأة بألاّ تخرج لإنها عورة وخروجها يعرض الآخرين قبل أن يعرضها هي نفسها الى الفساد والوقوع في المعصية وبلغ بالبعض أن يمنع المرأة من الخروج وإذا ما لزم الأمر فعليها أن تخرج دون عطر بحجة إن الإسلام حرم خروج المرأة وهي متعطرة مع أن الحكم ليس هكذا فالمبالغة دائماً والغلو في ارتداء الزينة سواء كان على شكل عطراً أو ماكياجاً أو لبساً أو ماشابه من هذا القبيل فعلى الرجل والمرأة أن يكون زيّه ولباسه محتشماً ولائقاً يحترم فيه ذوق الشارع العام وأن يكون متوافقاً مع شروط اللبس والزي الإسلامي وماعدا ذلك فهو في عداد الشبهة ،*
> ...



تحيه صاادقه من القلب اقدمهاا لك 
وتيقن انني لست من النوع الذي يصادر رأي الاخر ويتمسك برأيه 
وقاعتدي في الحياة ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية ابدا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> طبعا معظم الأخوات المشاركات يلبسن الكتافي لذلك يدافعن بقوة عنها عليهن بالعافية



والله والله والله 

اني لم ادافع عن عبائة الكتف الحالية بشكلها الاشبة بملابس السهرة 


بالعكس فاني انظر لمن تلبسها نظرة اشمئزاز 

وانما دفاعي عن عبائة الراس التي ذكرتها الاخت في مضمون سؤالها 

همسة صغيرة : لليوم ولغد ولبعد غد ( أرتدي عبائة الرأس  ولم افكر في تغييرها )

----------


## يوم سعيد

> !!!!!!!!!
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا



*أختي الكريمة/ حساسة بزيادة ...*
*تحية إجلال وتقدير ولا يعتقد البعض إنني من دعاة التبرج والسفور وإن رأيي واضح وجلي فليست تلك الزركشة التي تظهر به بعض النسوة دليل قاطع على ارتكاب الفاحشة أو اختراق الفتوى الشرعية فالحلال بين والحرام بين وربما هناك الذنوب ماهو صغير وكبير ولا فرق بينهما إذ أن " أحياناً " تكون الصغائر طريقاً ممهداً وسريعاً لأرتكاب ما هو أكبر من ذلك وربما ينصب حكم الناس دائماً على المظهر الخارجي وعلى سلوك الانسان الماثل للعيان فهو محط الأنظار ومن خلاله ينعكس جوهر الانسان وهكذا يتبع الناس في إطلاق أحكامهم على الآخرين وهذا ليس مقياساً فاالتزين بقصد لفت النظر وجذب اهتمام الآخرين هو عمل مشبوه قد يطلق عليه أحياناً حرام مطلقاً وغير قابل للجدال والنقاش وهناك زينة المراد بها الخروج على النص الشرعي والضرب به عرض الحائط والاعتلاء على أحقيته وهذا ضرب من ضروب الجهل والتهاون والاعتداء السافر على أحكام الدين والتجاوز عليه وهناك فئة بلغ بها السذاجة والبلاهة والحماقة أيضاً أن تقلد تقليداً أعمى لا وعي فيه تنعق مع كل ناعق وتسير كما الحمل يتبع أثر أمه النعجة لا تدري وين الله حاشرنها ..؟؟*

*بعيداً عن الإطالة ما المعني بالزينة في سياق الآية الكريمة .. هل هي تلك الزينة البسيطة التي تبدوا عليها عباءة البعض من المعتدلين والذين يضعون الله دائماً في كل حركاتهم وسكناتهم ويبتعدون عن المشتبهات وهم في الأحوط أكثر التزاماً وتطبيقاً أم تلك الزينة الصارخة التي تملأ العباءة طولاً وعرضاً ويتفنن صاحبها في إظهار تلك العباءة وكأنها روب نوم أو لبس داخلي يكاد اللون الأسود شيئاً لا ذكر ..؟ أم ماذا بالضبط ؟ أم أن الزينة تعني تلك الزينة المعنوية والأخلاقية فهناك من يرتدي " للأسد الشفيف " من تعتقد في ارتداءها للعباءة من الأرض حتى السقف إنها في كامل حشمتها وأنها قمة في التدين وأنها لا يعلى عليها في الأخلاق والانضباط في حين إنها كما يطلق عليها " من بره هالله الله ومن داخل يعلم الله " فهل المقصود بالزينة المذكورة في سياق الآية هي تلك الزينة الشكلية أم الجوهرية الباطنية " ؟ وماهو المستثنى من الزينة في المقطع المذكور " إلاّ ما ظهر منها " ؟*
*أعتقد إننا بحاجة إلى سبر غور الآية أكثر حتى نقف على مدلولاتها ومضامينها وأبعادها لتتضح الرؤية ولنتمكن من وضع النقاط على الحروف ؟؟؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*




أخي العزيز يوم سعيد ..

أولا أرجو ان لاتخلط بين الأمرين / كشف الوجه والموضوع هنا عباءة الكتف ..



*

*لا أدري إن كان هناك خلطاً أم لا .. إلا انني ربما أحببت أن أضع مثالاً بين يدي القارئ لنتعرف على ردود الفعل والأثر المترتب على كشف الوجه من حيث انه مثير للنظر والتحديق وربطه بعباءة الكتف كمادة مثيرة للمتابعة البصرية وقد كنت أشك إن الأثنتين هي مادتين تشد الناظر وتجذب اهتمام أعين الناس بالأخص لصوص النظر لأعراض الناس ..؟.. هذا ما وددت الاشارة اليه والله يشهد على مافي قلبي ..* 
*




ثانيا : ولست هنا بصدد فتح باب للنقاش معك شخصيا
ولكن لفت نظري كلامك
وبالذات بقولك بانها (عباءة الكتف) متقيدة ببعض الأطر الشرعية ، فهل هذا اعتراف منك بعدم تقيدها بكامل الاطر الشرعية ..




*

*يسرني أن نتحاور وأن تتلاقح أفكارنا حتى ولو لم تتلاقى وأنا رهن اشارتك 00 وإن كنت جاهلاً لبعض الأمور فعلى يديك استنير ورحمك الله إن أهديتني إلى عيوب نفسي .. فأنا العبد الجاهل قد قلت ذلك فعلاً ولكنني كنت أقصد أن اقتحام " عباءة الكتف " للساحة الاجتماعية لاقت ردود فعل مدوية فانقسم الناس بين مؤيد ورافض سرعان ما مال الكثيرين الى تجديد العرف وتحديث الموروث الى ما يتلاءم وظروف المرأة فالعباءة كما تعلم تختلف بين مجتمع وآخر باختلاف الإرث الفكري والمفاهمي والثقافة  ولكن مجتمعنا طغى عليه الخجل والحياء كثيراً فالتزم بالعباءة التقليدية وقتاً طويلاً حتى زارتنا العباءة الحديثة بطريقتها الغير مألوفة مما حدى بالبعض الى استئذان المرجع والفقيه واستشارته حول شرعية استخدام هذه العباءة ! وقد جاءت الاجابة  كما تشتهي بعض السفن مع قليل من التحفظ على ارتداءها لأن هناك من كان ينظر بازدراء لكل من قبل بهذا النوع من العباءة ، ومع ذلك استطاعت العباءة أن تفرض نفسها كزائر ثقيل وتمكنت من فرض نفسها على أن تكون متضمنة ببعض القيود والضوابط الشرعية التي تخولها لأن تكون رداءاً يوافق الحكم الشرعي !!*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*




تحية ملؤها الفخر والاجلال لك ولشخصك الكريم ، ألا تتفق معي أخي إن خروج المرأة وعطرها النفاذ ينتشر في أروقة الطريق ويتخلل أنوف المشاة والمارة هو حرام عند جمهور وعامة الناس والدليل واضح ولا حاجة لإعادته فالجميع يدرك حرمة ذلك وبإجماع !!
ابدا فأنا لا اتفق معك في هذا الكلام بتاتا لان جمهوور الناس كما ذكرت هم يتبعوون في هذا الامر المراجع وبالتالي يتبعون الحكم الشرعي الذي امر به الله ولم يأتوا بهذه الحرمه من عند انفسهم ابدا 



*
*يبدوا إنك أخي الكريم قد قرأتني بطريقة خاطئة "مع الاعتذار لك" فلو أمعنت النظر جيداً في مداخلتي أعلاه لعرفت إنني اعرض عليك قناعتي واعتقادي الوثيق بإن خروج المرأة متعطرة يفوح عطرها أرجاء الشارع عمل مخل ويخالف الحكم الشرعي فلم أفتي بما يخالف ذلك حتى تبدي عدم تأييدك لموقفي .. على كل حال حصل خير وأنا وكلي افكاري طوع نقدك وأعمل تحت مظلة رضاكم ..!!*
*




لكن للأسف الإسلام ليس بذلك الدين الذي يخنق أتباعه بهكذا فتاوى دون أن يجد لهم العذر ودون أن يصحح مفهوم الناس عن هذه الفتاوى التي جاءت لهداية الناس والأخذ بهم نحو الجادة والسير بهم نحو الله



*



> *اخي العزييز هل تعني بقولك هذا ان الناس قد اخطأُ في فهمهم للفتوى التي جائت وحرمت على المرأة الخروج متزينه ومتعطره اماام الاجنبي وهل تعتقد ان هذاا الحكم يخنق اتباعه*




*لا أعني ذلك وانما اعني إن الناس يفهمون الدين على طريقتهم وحسب فهمهم وتأويلاتهم في حين ينبغي الرجوع إلى أهل الفتوى للوصول الى المعنى الحقيقي وهل تظن أخي إن المرأة ترضى على نفسها أن تخرج دون أن تتعطر ولو بقليل من مزيل العرق والعطر خفيف التركيز دون مبالغة أو ترضى أن تخرج ورائحتها الكريهة تنبعث من كل أرجاء جسمها ، فالوضع ليس بحج حتى تمتنع عن استخدام العطور التي يحرم استخدامها على الحاج ..؟!*

*




اولا اعتقد انك تفهم كلمة (الدين يسر وليس بعسر) اعتقد ان فهمك لهذه الجمله خاطئ اخي العزييز اعلم ان جمع العباادات تعتمد على العسر ولكن العسر المحتمل بمعنى ان الانسان باستاعته فعل ذلك العمل بالرغم من وجود العسر في ذلك العمل ومثال ذلك الحج هل تعتقد ان الحج بالامر السهل على الانسان ان يقووم بهذه الاعمال وتحت الشمس وبذل الاموال الكثيره والجهد المبيالغ حتى لو كان الانسان سليما فإن الحج يهد قوااه ،،، الا تتفق معي في ذلك ولكن االله يعلم ان الانسان بالستطاعته ان يقووم بهذا الامر رغم صعوبته ،،، مثال ااخر قد يكون اوضح من السابق بما اننا على ابواب شهر رمضان الله يبلغنا واياكم صيامه بتماامه الا تعتقد ان الامساك عن الطعاام طوال هذه المد الا تعتقد بأنه امر عسر على الانسان مع ذلك فإن الله يأمرنا بالصيام بل ويحفزنا على صيامه وقيامه ،،، الهذف من طرح هذين المثالين هو ان الاسلام يأمر بالعسر المحتمل ولا يأمرنا بالعسر الغير محتمل والذي يكون فيه ضررا على الانسان بعدهذه المقدمه اقول ان الاسلام جاء وحرم على المرأة التعطر والتزين امام كل اجنبي وهذا هو حكم الشرع وليس فهم الناس الخاطأ كما تقول وهو امر تستطيع ان تقوم به الامرأة دوون اي ضرر اخي العزييز في هذا المقطع للاسف فقد ذكرت فيه كثيييرا من المغالطات الغيير صحييحه بكل مقاييس الدين وبكل مقاييس العرف من قال لك ان الاسلام لا يحرم خروج المرأة متزينة ومتعطره



*



> *وشكل يلفت نظر الآخرين لهاا بل الحكم هو تحريم خروج المرأة متعطره ومتزينه وعطرهاا وزينتهاا تكون ظاهره للاجنبي وقد انزلت في هذا الصدد بعض الايات وكثييييرا من الروايات وانا الان لست*
> *بصدد ذكر هذه الروايات او الايات ولم يكن فهم الناس ضيق في هذا الامر كما تقووول*




*هناك اختلط الحابل بالنابل وربما القراءة الخاطئة هي مبعث اختلافك معي ، رغم إنني لا أرى مشكلة في اختلافك إلا أنني أخشى عليك وعلى أحدهم أن يظن خلاف ما أظن به أو يعتقد في شخصي خلاف المعقول فأنا لا أبشر بتحرر المرأة ولا أنادي بصعوبة الدين التي نعتنقه فبالعكس فديننا من أسمح الأديان وأيسره وأفضله على الإطلاق ولا يضيق أبداً على أتباعه بل يبحث دائماً عن الحلول البسيطة ليجعل الدين في أجمل وأفضل صورة ويكون مبتغى السائرين والباحثين عنه ، والعيب دائماً في بعض عقول ممن هم محسوبين على الإسلام الذين يطبقون الإسلام بطريقة تنفر ولا ترغب وهم معروفون بالتشدد والغلظة والتحجر مما أعطى صورة غير طيبة عن الإسلام ..!!*
*أظنني خرجت وشطحت بعيداً عن الموضوع وهذا يعود إلى شجن الحديث المحتدم !!*


*




المراجع اخي العزييز كانواهم الفيصل ولم يكن جوابهم بشكل عام كما تريد ان توضحه لنا وانا الان ايضا لا اريدا ن ادخل في هذا الامر لان موضوعنا هي العبااءة



*
*يبدوا أن هناك تداخل أدى إلى حدوث فجوة عميقة بيني وبينك وأظنك حملتني على نحو غير الجادة والتمس لك العذر ولكن أريدك أن تتيقن إنني لا أدعو ضد المراجع ولا أؤلب الأمور عليهم ولا أطعن في رسالتهم ودعواتهم وأفكارهم ، والله على ما أقول شهيد !!*


*




اوضحت وتكلمت عن هذه النقطه في الاعلى واتمنى ان تكون قد وضح الامر لك 



*
*كل شيء واضح ورحم الله والديك ووصلت رسالتك بحذافيرها !*

*




فمسألة شكل الزينة لها مواصفاتها الشرعية ولها قواعدها وكذلك الألوان المستخدمة لها مقاييس ولها معايير فليست الأشكال بجميعها موضع حرمة واشتباه وليست كل الألوان هي موضع الريبة والشك والتحريم



*



> *فقط في هذه النقطه انا اوافقط الراى*





*الحمد لله رب العالمين !!*
*




فلا أعتقد إن اللون البسيط والهادي والداكن محرم حتى يحرمه الشارع الإسلامي 



*



> *اخي العزييز بهذا الكلام انت تصادر رأي الطرف الاخر وتصادر رأي الاسلام بمعنى انك تبين رأيك وتقول انك لا تعتقد ان الالوان البسيطه والداكنه والهاادئه محرمه فكيف لك ان تفرض بانها ليست محرمه وتقول حتى يحرمهاا الاسلام اتمنى منك اخي العزييز ان تفهم كلامي ليس من الصحيح ان تبدي رايك ثم تبين رأي الاسلام دون الرجوع للحكم الشرعي اذا كان كلامك هذا عن بينه ودليل فهم مقبوولا ما اذا كان رأيك الشخصي فهم غير مقبوول*




*أنا رأيي لا يمثل شيئاً أمام رأي الدين ورأي المراجع والمجتهدين حفظهم الله جميعاً وأعتقد إنك أعلم باختلاف المراجع أنفسهم من حيث تقرير مصير موقف أو قضية وهذا الاختلاف فيما بينهم صحي يخدم المجتمع الإسلامي وفي الوقت نفسه لا يفسد في الود قضاياهم وأتمنى إننا ايضا لا يؤدي هذا الاختلاف ودنا واحترامنا ، وأما قولك بإنني أصادر رأي الآخرين ورأي الشرع فهذا ما أنا برئ منه وإن قلت ما يشير الى ذلك فأنا أعترف إنني لا أسعى إلى ذلك أبداً وأحترم رأي الشرع قبل احترامي لنفسي ولكنني أدلو برأيي من باب ابداء الرأي فقط ولا أجبر أحداً الأخذ به أو أرغم الآخرين بالاعتراف به وحوارنا سجال من حقي الإدلاء ومن حقك الادلاء بدلوك وليس مشروطاً علينا الاعتراف به ولكن من حقي ومن حقك طرح رؤيتنا دون الاساءة الى الشارع الاسلامي أو التنقيص من سيادة الدين على قضايانا خصوصاً فيما يختص بارتداء الحجاب !!*



*




لا يعترف الدين الاسلامي بهذه الاموور في الحجاب الظاهر اماام الاخرين وليس سبب الحرمه هي الاثاره الجنسية فقط بل لو عُلق في العباائه شيء يلفت نظر الاجنبي فهومن الاموور المحرمه راجع المسأئل في هذا الامر وسوف يتضح لك كل ما اقوول



*
*للأسف فليس ذنب الحجاب أن يكون أبسط الأشياء فيه تتساقط عليه أعين المارقين والفاسدين وأصحاب العيون الزائغة ، فللأسف أيضاً إن عيون البعض لا تعجبها العجب فهو يرمق العباءة ومن داخلها رغم خروجها بكامل حشمتها وتمام عفافها وكل فضيلتها !!*


*




باختصار أنا لا أفكر بالتضاد مع فكر الشريعة الإسلامية ولا أرفع شعار الوقوف بوجه أحكام الإسلام ولا أفكر اطلاقاً في مجرد المحاولة إلا أنني أحب التوضيح بإن اسلامنا دين الرحمة والتسامح والسهولة ولم يأتي ليضيق على المرأة ويحجر عليها كما حجر عليها أهل الجهل والجاهلية في تلك الأزمان التي حولت المرأة إلى نكرة وعورة يتشاءم منها وتدفن وهي حية خشية العار والفضيحة ، ولو سلّمنا إن كل شيء يلفت النظر ويثير فهو محرم لقلنا لبناتنا ونسائنا وفتياتنا الزمن البيت فأنت يا سيدتي هدف للصيادين !!!



*



> *ايضا هذا الكلام به كثييرا من المغالطاات مع الاسف* 
> *اتمنى منك اخي العزييز الرجووع للمسائل التي تبين احكاام اللباس* 
> *والحجاب الشرعي حتى يتضح لك الامر اكثر*




*أشكر لك دعوتك لتصفح الرسالة الشرعية لتتضح لي الأمور على حد قولك ، كما أدعوك أخي أن لا نكتفي بقراءة الآية الظاهرة فهناك ماهو مطلوب لقراءة ضمنياً وما بين السطور ففي الأحكام الشرعية ورغم سلاستها وبساطتها تحتاج لأن نعود للمجتهد والمرجع لأن يفسرها تفسيراً مقرباً كي تتفق مع أذهاننا نحن المقلدين !!*

*




اخي العزييز الحجاب الشرعي لا يعني ان تلتزم المرأة بعباءة الرأس او عباائة الكتف 



*



> *او ان ينهى الممرضه ان ترتدي ما يسترهاا*
> *الحجاب الشرعي يعني ان تلتزم المرأة بالحجاب الذي يحفظاا ويصونهاا من اعين الناظرين* 
> *وكل ذلك اهتمااما وحفااظا على المرأة* 
> *ولهذا الحجاب مواصفات قد بينهاا الاسلام بشكل دقييق جدا ولم يحدد الاسلام العبااءة فقط للستر* 
> *وإلى فإن بعض الدول الاسلاميه لا يعرفون العبااءة اصلا وهم ملتزمون بالحجاب الشرعي تمااما*




*أخي العزيز نحن في مجتمع مازال بعيداً عن الانفتاح ومازالت آثار الانغلاق تفعل فعلها فيه ومازال الرجل يستقصي جمال المرأة وهي بكامل عفتها وأنا لا أتهم الجميع ولكن هناك فئة ضعيفة الايمان مازالت تنهش في جسد المرأة وهي عفيفة وذات فضيلة وبكامل سترها وخدرها وحجابها !! ويبقى الحجاب في بعض البلدان الاسلامية يرتكز على عفة النفس وحجاب العقل والفكر والوعي الصحيح ويظل الحجاب أيضاً التاج الذي يزين جمال المرأة جوهرياً فالمجتمعات الاسلامية تتباين من حيث الموروثات والتقاليد والثقافات فليس حجاب المرأة الخليجية كالعربية في لبنان أو غيره فكل مجتمع له صيغته الإسلامية من حيث الحجاب له قناعته الخاصة وحجابه الخاص !!*

*




ابدا الاسلام لا يغير احكاامه لكي يتماشى مع الاجوااء العاامه بل الاحكاام ثابته لا تتغير 



*



> *ولم تفرض المستجداات رأيهاا على الاسلام كما تقوول* 
> *(حرام محمد حرام إلى يوم القيامه وحلال محمد حلال إلى يوم القيمه )*
> *هذه القاعه التي يلتزم بهاا جميع المسلميين*




*أوافقك الرأي وأنحني اليه احتراماً وتقديراً ...*





> تحيه صاادقه من القلب اقدمهاا لك 
> وتيقن انني لست من النوع الذي يصادر رأي الاخر ويتمسك برأيه 
> وقاعتدي في الحياة ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية ابدا




وتيقن أنت أيضاً إنني سعدت بحوارك وسعدت أكثر بآرائك وأعلن إن مذهبي في الحوار هو إن ليس شرطاً أن كل من يختلف معي فهو عدوي وإن أختلافنا لن يؤدي الى نزاعنا ابداً مهما اتسعت هوة الخلاف !!

تقبل احتراماتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عدت اقدم شكري والتقدير لأخواي يوم سعيد و نبراس .
فقد اثريتم الموضوع رغم اني لست كاتبة الموضوع إنما نقاشكما الحضاري يستوجب تقديم الشكر لكما وكم يسعدني انه يوجد مثلكما بيننا محاورين من الدرجة الأولى .
لكما مني اصدق التحايا

----------


## نبراس،،،

*لا أعني ذلك وانما اعني إن الناس يفهمون الدين على طريقتهم وحسب فهمهم وتأويلاتهم في حين ينبغي الرجوع إلى أهل الفتوى للوصول الى المعنى الحقيقي وهل تظن أخي إن المرأة ترضى على نفسها أن تخرج دون أن تتعطر ولو بقليل من مزيل العرق** والعطر خفيف التركيز دون مبالغة أو ترضى أن تخرج ورائحتها الكريهة تنبعث من كل أرجاء جسمها ، فالوضع ليس بحج حتى تمتنع عن استخدام العطور التي يحرم استخدامها على الحاج ..؟!*
*اخي العزييز اتمنى ان تفهمني بشكل صحييح فانا لست من المتعصبين في هذه النقطه ليست المراة التي لا ترضى لان الدين لا يرضى ايضا ان تخرج المرأة او الرجل بهذه الكيفيه فالاسلام دين النظافه والنظافة من الايماان ولكن لكل شيء حدوود يجب على الانسان الوقوف عندهاا*



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اقتباس *او ان ينهى الممرضه ان ترتدي ما يسترهاا*
*الحجاب الشرعي يعني ان تلتزم المرأة بالحجاب الذي يحفظاا ويصونهاا من اعين الناظرين* 
*وكل ذلك اهتمااما وحفااظا على المرأة* 
*ولهذا الحجاب مواصفات قد بينهاا الاسلام بشكل دقييق جدا ولم يحدد الاسلام العبااءة فقط للستر* 
*وإلى فإن بعض الدول الاسلاميه لا يعرفون العبااءة اصلا وهم ملتزمون بالحجاب الشرعي تمااما* 


*أخي العزيز نحن في مجتمع مازال بعيداً عن الانفتاح ومازالت آثار الانغلاق تفعل فعلها فيه ومازال الرجل يستقصي جمال المرأة وهي بكامل عفتها وأنا لا أتهم الجميع ولكن هناك فئة ضعيفة الايمان مازالت تنهش في جسد المرأة وهي عفيفة وذات فضيلة وبكامل سترها وخدرها وحجابها !! ويبقى الحجاب في بعض البلدان الاسلامية يرتكز على عفة النفس وحجاب العقل والفكر والوعي الصحيح ويظل الحجاب أيضاً التاج الذي يزين جمال المرأة جوهرياً فالمجتمعات الاسلامية تتباين من حيث الموروثات والتقاليد والثقافات فليس حجاب المرأة الخليجية كالعربية في لبنان أو غيره فكل مجتمع له صيغته الإسلامية من حيث الحجاب له قناعته الخاصة وحجابه الخاص !!*

*اخي العزييز اهلا بك مرة اخرى* 
*في الاعلى انا تحدثت عن نوع الحجاب الشرعي ولم اتحدث عن كيفية لبس الحجاب** في بلادنا الحبيبه* 
*فلكل منطقه عرفهاا وحكمهاا الثانوي في لبس الحجاب والساتر الشرعي* 
*ولقطيفنا احكامهاا الثانويه الخاصه* 
*الخلاصه انني في الاعلى تحدثت عن النوع وليس عن الكيفيه في لباسه* 


*مادمنا متفقين كما تقول اذا سألخص فكرتي لهذا الموضوع* 
*وهي عبااءة الكتف اذا كانت واسعه وبدون زينه فهذه العباءة تعتبر من الحجاب الساتر للمرأة* 
*اما العباءة المزركشه بالوان تلفت نظر الاجنبي فتعد محرمه* 
*هذا ليس رأيي انما اخذت هذا*
*الرأي من المسأل الفقهيه* 


تحيه طيبه اقدمهاا لك واشكرك كثيرا لسعة صدرك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> عدت اقدم شكري والتقدير لأخواي يوم سعيد و نبراس .
> فقد اثريتم الموضوع رغم اني لست كاتبة الموضوع إنما نقاشكما الحضاري يستوجب تقديم الشكر لكما وكم يسعدني انه يوجد مثلكما بيننا محاورين من الدرجة الأولى .
> لكما مني اصدق التحايا




الشكر كله لكم وانا من يسعدني
 ان اكون منتمي لهذه الاسره الطيبه والراائعه 
تحياتي لك دمتي بخيير

----------


## يوم سعيد

*عدت والعود أحمد وكم يسرّني أن أعود محملاّ ببعض الرؤى حول الحجاب المزركش والمطرز والحاوي على بعض التشكيلات والألوان البراقة والحركات الملفتة للنظر فكما هو واضح ان هناك شبه اتفاق إن لم يكن شبه اجماع على حرمة الحجاب المزيّن والملوّن والمتضمن كل ما يطلق عليه بالزينة ، فلو سلّمنا جميعا على حرمة ارتداء مثل هذه العباءة الكتف التي خرجت عن المألوف وتضمنت في صياغتها كل ما يخالف حكم الاباحية فذلك يعني إن مجتمعنا إن لم يكن نصفه فثلاثة ارباعه قد خرقوا الحكم الشرعي فالملاحظ لدينا إن هناك مجموعة كبيرة لا بأس بها قد ضمّنت عباءتها بالزينة وخططتها بالتطريز ولونتها ببعض الألوان ودونت عليها بعض الخطوط والأشكال التي لا أدري حقيقة إن كان يصدق عليها بالزينة أم لا ولكن واضح ان هناك اتفاق على تسميتها زينة وبذلك فهي في عداد المحرمات ..!! وان لابسها قد خرج على الحدود الشرعية وصار لدينا فئة نسوية خارجة عن القانون ومتمردة على النصوص الشرعية وتتحدى عن طريق ارتداء هذه العباءة سيادة الدين على المجتمع ..؟؟*

*ما زال لديّ شعور شخصي ان هناك من الخطوط والتطريز والألوان التي لا تجد رفضاً وامتعاضاً من قبل المراجع خصوصاً إن هذه الأشكال غير جذابة وغير صارخة كالتطريز العادي الخفيف والذي يكتفي في لونه باللون الأسود ناهيك عن الشكل الاعتيادي والبسيط الذي لا يترك اثراً غريزياً في الناظر ولا يمكن تحريم هذا الشكل بمجرد أن حرّك في عين الآخر بالنظر ولو اعتمدنا على هذه القاعدة بأن كل ما يشد نظر الآخر فهو حرام لمنعنا الكثير من الأشياء التي تستخدمها المرأة في حياتها الشخصية كنوع الحذاء ونوع الحقيبة ونوع الجوال التي تتحدث به واشياء كثيرة من متعلقات المرأة !! وأولها النقاب الذي بدأ هو الآخر يحقق تقدماً ايجابياً في كسب قبول  المجتمع حتى اصبح سائداً وشائعاً ومن المألوفات ومن المتعارف عليه ..؟؟*

*أكتفي بهذه المداخلة وأشكر كافة الأعضاء الذين وضحوا رؤاهم وأثروا النقاش بأفكارهم الجميلة ....*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لي عودة للموضوع

----------


## يوم سعيد

*وإلام كل هذا الانتظار فهل تبرين قلمك ؟ أعتقد أننا في حاجة ماسة الى بعض الزخم والى كثير من الأنزيمات والخمائر خصوصاً إننا على بعد أيام قليلة من شهر رمضان المبارك ..؟ فلا تتأخرون علينا .....*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## نبراس،،،

سأقف عن هذا الحد واتمنى ان القااريء قد فرق بين الآرااء 
المطروحه ووضح لدييه الامر السليم من عدمه 

ملاحظه :ليس كل زينه تعد محرمه إلى اذا اثارة انتباه الناظرين بشكل عاام 
بمعني اذا لبتس الفتاة شيء يعد امرا طبيعيا ونظر إليهاا احد الشباب
فهل يصنف هذا اللباس من المحرم على الفتااة بالطبع لا لان العيبب في الناظر وليس في لباس الفتاة 
والخلاصه ليس كل ما تلبسه الفتاة يعد محرما بمجرد ان الشباب ينظرون إليهاا 
ولكن هناك من الشباب المصابين بمرض النظرة المحرمه 
و يحاولون النظر للنساء حتى لوكانت بكامل سترهاا 
اذا لا بد ان نفرق ونضع الموازين في محلهاا حتى نستطيع التفريق بين الاراء السليمه وغير السليمه
للجميع اهدي تحيتي واتمنى انني لم اكن ضيفا مملا في هذه الصفحه

----------


## القاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية أشكر كلا الأخوين الفاضلين( يوم سعيد / و نبراس ) على هذا الحوار الهادف والذي من خلاله استفدنا منه الكثير 
وأرى انَ الحوار أخذ حقه وما بقي لدينا إلا طرح أراء المراجع العظام حولة مسألة عباءة الكتف 
أولاً 
ماهو حكم عباءة الكتف للمرأة ؟
الجواب: يجوز لبسها إذا لم تكن مبرزة لمفاتن المرأة . ( من مكتب المرجع اية الله السيد علي السيستاني حفظه الله )  
ثانياً 
انتشرت في الأونة الأخيرة عباءة في منطقة القطيف , واسمها عباءة كتافية ( نسبة لوضعها على كتف المرأة ) مع العلم أن العباءة المتعارف عليها منذ زمن بعيد جدًا هي الراسية ( نسبة لوضعها على الرأس ).
فماحكم لبس عباءة الكتف سواء كانت واسعة أو ضيقة؟ علمًا أن المجتمع يختلف في تشخيص هذه العباءة هل هي ملفتة للنظر أم غير ملفتة؟ وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
الجواب :
الواجب من الحجاب ما يستر ما عدا الوجه والكفين ويمنع عن تهييج الرجال عادة، أمّا شكل الحجاب من كون العباءة كتفية أو رأسية وغير ذلك فلا يدخل في نطاق الواجب. ( آية الله العظمى السيد كاظم الحسيني الحائري  
ثالثا 
سؤال
ماحكم لبس عباءة الكتف اذاكانت محتشمه في المملكة العربيه السعوديه وهي عباة واسعة فضفاضه خاليه من أدواة الزينه؟ والبهرجه وكان العرف والتقاليد لعباءة الراس والان اصبحت العباءة السائدة عباءة الكتف.، واننا نود استخدامها لانها عباء عمليه ومريحه ومغلقه ساترة 
جواب 
يجوز استخدامها إذا لم توجب الإثارة والفتنة والواجب هو ستر الشعر والرأس وتمام البدن عدا الوجه والكفين بأي ساتر لا يوجب الاثارة والفتنة ــ والاحوط وجوباً ستر القدمين . 
فهذه بعض فتاوى المراجع في هذا الأمر وللجميع تحية مني وسلاما

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *وإلام كل هذا الانتظار فهل تبرين قلمك ؟ أعتقد أننا في حاجة ماسة الى بعض الزخم والى كثير من الأنزيمات والخمائر خصوصاً إننا على بعد أيام قليلة من شهر رمضان المبارك ..؟ فلا تتأخرون علينا .....*
> *تحياتي*
> *يوم سعيد*



قلمي مبري بس كان ضايع  :bigsmile:  

لا والله بس كنت اقرأ الردود وكان النعاس يغالبني فأجلت الرد لاني لم استطع تأجيل النوم 
00000000000000000000000

اغلب الاراء اتفقت على ان عباء الكتف ان كانت خاليه من الزينة  وفضفاضة  فلا مانع من لبسها شرعا 

و تعتبر حجاب شرعي 

وعرفا ربما كان قبل عدة سنوات كانت عباءة الكتف تواجه رفض شعبي خاصة من الطبقات المحافظة 
لكنها بشكل او بآخر فرضت سيطرتها واصبحت مقبولة رغم امتعاض البعض منها واستهجانهم لكننا اعتدنا على رؤيتها 


بالنسبة للزينة في رايي الشخصي لا مانع من اضافة بعض خيوط التطريز  بشكل يضيف للعبائة اناقة  دون ابتذال  سواء لعبائة الرأس او الكتف فهنا الحكم سواء ...دون ان تتحول العبائة الى معرض رسوم تشكيلة او مدونة لكتابة الاسماء والمذكرات والاحرف والكلمات الاستفزازية ....وهذا السائد حاليا 
لم تصبح العبائة للستر فقط بل اصبحت وسيلة للفت الانظار ووسيلة للتباهي خاصة في مجتمع الفتيات فكل واحدة تتباهى بمانقش على عبائتها ...اصبحت العبائة ثوب سهرة بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى حتى في بعض الاعراس نجد بعض الفتيات يتمايلن راقصات بعبائتهم ( الكتف) وكأنهن يرتدين ملابس من تصميم اشهر دور الازياء العالمية 
وهنا ربما يكون هناك جهل بالحكم بالشرعي  وربما يكون نوع من التمرد على المجتمع المحافظ الذي فرض قوانينه تحت مسمى العرف والتقاليد ....فمانراه هي ثورة فعلية على عادلت وتقاليد بلد اشتهر بالمحافظة
 وخليني اقولها حتى لو عتبتوا علي ان بنات السنة صاروا استر من بناتنا :embarrest:

----------


## Abert Sapeel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موضوع لطيف .. والحوار فيه ألطف 
ومناقشة جميلة .. والمشاركة فيها أجمل ..!!

----------


## Abert Sapeel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع لطيف .. والحوار فيه ألطف 
و
مناقشة جميلة .. والمشاركة فيها أجمل ..!!
آراء اتفقت ،، و تباينت ,, و اختلفت ..
و هذا شيء طبيعي ، و جيد بحد ذاته .. 
و 
أقلام أبدعت ،، و تميزت .. و أخرى أطالت 
وأيضاً .. هذا شيء طبيعي .. 

و إن كانت هناك أقلام لم تبرى بعد أو ضاعت 

فإن قلمي موجوع هذه الأيام .. لا يستطيع الكتابة ..إلا بصعوبة بالغة ..!!

قد تكون لي عودة ـ مجدداً .. لساحة هذا الحوار الجميل .. 
 بعد أن يشفي الله ـ قلمي ـ من علته ..؟!


محتاجة لدعائكم..

ودمتم بخير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> موضوع لطيف .. والحوار فيه ألطف 
> و
> مناقشة جميلة .. والمشاركة فيها أجمل ..!!
> آراء اتفقت ،، و تباينت ,, و اختلفت ..
> و هذا شيء طبيعي ، و جيد بحد ذاته .. 
> و 
> أقلام أبدعت ،، و تميزت .. و أخرى أطالت 
> ...



عابرة سبيل ارحب بعودتك 

وبانتظار مشاركاتك 

قلمك بخير فلا تحرمينا نزف ابداعه

----------


## يوم سعيد

> سأقف عن هذا الحد واتمنى ان القااريء قد فرق بين الآرااء 
> المطروحه ووضح لدييه الامر السليم من عدمه 
> 
> ملاحظه :ليس كل زينه تعد محرمه إلى اذا اثارة انتباه الناظرين بشكل عاام 
> بمعني اذا لبتس الفتاة شيء يعد امرا طبيعيا ونظر إليهاا احد الشباب
> فهل يصنف هذا اللباس من المحرم على الفتااة بالطبع لا لان العيبب في الناظر وليس في لباس الفتاة 
> والخلاصه ليس كل ما تلبسه الفتاة يعد محرما بمجرد ان الشباب ينظرون إليهاا 
> ولكن هناك من الشباب المصابين بمرض النظرة المحرمه 
> و يحاولون النظر للنساء حتى لوكانت بكامل سترهاا 
> ...



*أخي الكريم ..*
*أستطيع الآن أن ألوذ بالصمت قليلاً بعد أن توّجت النقاش بهذه الخاتمة ذات المسك الطيب ، وليس لي بعد الآن إلاّ أن أدعوا لك بالموفقية ومزيد من الخير والصلاح ولا حرمنا الله من فاكهة حديثكم الشجي ..*
*وماهذه النهاية العطرة إلاّ تكليل لحوار جميل أثمر عن نتائج هادفة ..؟ ولا أضيف شيئاً على ما أدليت به فهذا هو ما كنت أسعى اليه وما أريد توضيحة للأخوة القرّاء ولقد أجدت الإيضاح أخي الكريم ...*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## يوم سعيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بداية أشكر كلا الأخوين الفاضلين( يوم سعيد / و نبراس ) على هذا الحوار الهادف والذي من خلاله استفدنا منه الكثير 
> وأرى انَ الحوار أخذ حقه وما بقي لدينا إلا طرح أراء المراجع العظام حولة مسألة عباءة الكتف




أحسن الله لك الأجر وأجزل لكم عظيم الثواب ومن لم يشكر المخلوق لم يشكر الخالق وأحب أن أطمئن الجميع إننا مهما اختلفنا فلن يكن اختلافنا دموياً وأن لا يستوجب حدة نقاشنا أي احتقان لمشاعرنا فنحن أخوة في الله ونسعى جميعاً إلى هدف واحد وهو إثراء واضفاء مسحة فكرية على طروحاتنا ...
 




> ماهو حكم عباءة الكتف للمرأة ؟
> الجواب: يجوز لبسها إذا لم تكن مبرزة لمفاتن المرأة . ( من مكتب المرجع اية الله السيد علي السيستاني حفظه الله )




 
هل أستطيع القول بإن هذه الافادة مسكتة أي مقنعة ومفحمة لأي آراء أخرى أم إن تعدد المراجع وتعدد آرائهم ومواقفهم هي ظاهرة صحية يجب أن نسلّم بها وإن تباينت آرائهم حفظهم الله ..!! أعتقد إننا طوع أمر المراجع وهم نبراس الأمة الإسلامية وبهم نستضيء بتوجيهاتكم الفاضلة ... 





> ثانياً 
> انتشرت في الأونة الأخيرة عباءة في منطقة القطيف , واسمها عباءة كتافية ( نسبة لوضعها على كتف المرأة ) مع العلم أن العباءة المتعارف عليها منذ زمن بعيد جدًا هي الراسية ( نسبة لوضعها على الرأس ).
> فماحكم لبس عباءة الكتف سواء كانت واسعة أو ضيقة؟ علمًا أن المجتمع يختلف في تشخيص هذه العباءة هل هي ملفتة للنظر أم غير ملفتة؟ وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
> الجواب :
> الواجب من الحجاب ما يستر ما عدا الوجه والكفين ويمنع عن تهييج الرجال عادة، أمّا شكل الحجاب من كون العباءة كتفية أو رأسية وغير ذلك فلا يدخل في نطاق الواجب. ( آية الله العظمى السيد كاظم الحسيني الحائري




 

ونعم الجواب وكلام كله نور على نور 
[/quote]

----------


## يوم سعيد

> مقتبس من الأخت/ نوارة الدنيا 
> وعرفا ربما كان قبل عدة سنوات كانت عباءة الكتف تواجه رفض شعبي خاصة من الطبقات المحافظة 
> لكنها بشكل او بآخر فرضت سيطرتها واصبحت مقبولة رغم امتعاض البعض منها واستهجانهم لكننا اعتدنا على رؤيتها



*وخذي هذا بيتاً من الشعر أضيفيه لقائمة الأبيات لديك .. فللمعلومية أن عباءة الرأس آنذاك واجهت حملة قاسية حينما لجأ البعض من فتيات المنطقة أو لنقل نساء المنطقة ألبق أن يغيروا من خامة العباءة فالبعض اتجه الى تغيير الخامة إلى الخامة الناعم الحريرية بعد أن كان المتعارف عليه أن خامة العباءة من النوع الخشن والمطفي نسميه نحن معشر الرجال " التيترون " ما أدري إذا كانوا معشر النساء على دراية بهذا الإسم أم لا ؟؟ لا أعتقد فهن أي معشر النساء لا يجهلون شيئاً يعمله معشر الرجال !! على كل حال ارتدى بعض النسوة عباءة الرأس ذات الملمس الحريري المائل إلى اللمعة سرعان ما هاجت أقلام الصحوة والتوعية بالويل والثبور فقذفوا هؤلاء النسوة بالخروج والمروق على الدين وأنهن - أي النساء - أتباع الشيطان وهن الكاسيات العاريات والداعيات الى الفجور وصبوا عليهم جام اللعن والغضب مما أصبحن هؤلاء النسوة من المبغوضين والمرفوضين اجتماعياً ناهيك عن اتهامهن بالفسوق والرذيلة وهن المفسدات في الأرض وممن يزرعون المنكر والمعاصي وكلام لا نهاية له ..!!*

*ماذا كانت النتيجة ؟ إن تلك الزوبعة وتلك الموجة العارمة انتهت إلى لا شيء وأنا لا ألوم تلك الفئة الداعية الى المعروف والتصدي إلى المنكر فهن اعتقدن إن هذا التحول في ارتداء العباءة نذير خطر وقد يشكل هذا التحول انقلاباً انفتاحياً على الجبهة المتحررة من عالم أوروباً وماكان بأيديهم غير أن يقفوا بوجه هذا التحول ولكن والحمد لله جاءت العواقب سليمة والذي يريد أن يفرق بين الأمس واليوم لرأى أن هناك بون شاسع وفرق غريب وعجيب لا يسع الوقت لتناوله واستعراضه !!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## يوم سعيد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> موضوع لطيف .. والحوار فيه ألطف 
> ومناقشة جميلة .. والمشاركة فيها أجمل ..!!



*مديح وثناء واطراء لم يكن الموضوع بحاجة إليه أكثر مما هو محتاج إلى نقاش يضفي عليه صبغة الإثراء .. نأمل أن يكون هناك توجه أكثر عطاءاً وانتاجاً يجعلنا كقراء نخرج من الموضوع بفائدة أكثر سخاءاً ...*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## يوم سعيد

مقتبس من الأخت نوارة الدنيا ..




> بالنسبة للزينة في رايي الشخصي لا مانع من اضافة بعض خيوط التطريز بشكل يضيف للعبائة اناقة دون ابتذال سواء لعبائة الرأس او الكتف فهنا الحكم سواء ...دون ان تتحول العبائة الى معرض رسوم تشكيلة او مدونة لكتابة الاسماء والمذكرات والاحرف والكلمات الاستفزازية ....وهذا السائد حاليا



*هذا ماكنت أنوّه عنه في نقاشي والذي خشيت على نفسي أن يعتقد البعض إنني أدعوا الى ما يتنافى مع سماحة الدين الحنيف والحمد لله إن رد الأخت نوارة أضافت شيئاً من الجنبة الفكرية ذات البعد المنطقي فنحن لسن بحاجة إلى شيئ غير الوسطية والاعتدال في ادارة دفة حياتنا فلا تبسطها كل البسط ولا تجعلها مغلولة الى عنقك فتقعد ملوما محسوراً ونحن أمة وسطا ويجب أن تتوافق أفكارنا مع خطوط الدين لتكون النتائج وفق معايير سليمة وتحقق نتائج مثمرة ....*




> لم تصبح العبائة للستر فقط بل اصبحت وسيلة للفت الانظار ووسيلة للتباهي خاصة في مجتمع الفتيات فكل واحدة تتباهى بمانقش على عبائتها ...اصبحت العبائة ثوب سهرة بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى حتى في بعض الاعراس نجد بعض الفتيات يتمايلن راقصات بعبائتهم ( الكتف) وكأنهن يرتدين ملابس من تصميم اشهر دور الازياء العالمية 
> وهنا ربما يكون هناك جهل بالحكم بالشرعي وربما يكون نوع من التمرد على المجتمع المحافظ الذي فرض قوانينه تحت مسمى العرف والتقاليد ....فمانراه هي ثورة فعلية على عادلت وتقاليد بلد اشتهر بالمحافظة



*صفي ما يحدث في أروقة مجتمعنا ما شئتي من الوصف ، تقولين سبورة ويتم خربشتها بكل فنون الكلام ، وتستطيعين القول بأنها لوحة تشكيلية يتفنن لابسيها برسم كل فنون الصور والأشكال ، وربما تسمينها أنها معرض فلكلوري ومسرح لأداء بعض الحركات البهلوانية وشارع بدون اشارات والكثير من الأوصاف التي تدل على سماجة صاحب هذه العباءة التي فقد كل احساس بالتقوى والفضيلة !! وأكرر الدعوة الى مراعاة الذوق العام بعد مراعاة سماحة الدين وأن يأتي الخوف من الله فوق كل اعتبار فمن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا .. أما من يضع الدين جانبا ويضرب به عرض الحائط فلن يحصد الا التخبط والخسارة والنهاية المؤسفة في الدنيا والآخرة ...*




> وخليني اقولها حتى لو عتبتوا علي ان بنات السنة صاروا استر من بناتنا



*هذا المقطع هو موضوع ثانوي آخر لا أدري هل يوافقني الجميع على وضعه على طاولة النقاش أم نركن للراحة بعد عناء النقاش الطويل فشهر رمضان ينتظرنا ولا يفصلنا عنه سوى بضع أيام قليلة جداً ولا جدوى من النقاش الساخن في رمضان كله أجواء روحانية وعبادية !!*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أشكر لكم طرح الموضوع
و أقول مثلما قلت:
هنا أنوه على أن مثل هذه المواضيع، ليس لنا أن نقيمها بناءا على رأي خاص، أو هوىً يتبع.
بل هي أمور قد قال الشرع فيها كلمته، و ليس لنا إلا الإتباع.
لسنا بالفقهاء لكي نختلف إلى الحق و ليس عليه،
و كلنا نؤمن بدين واضح و مذهب جلي، 
فلذا، العباءة، و إن و صفت بواسعة، فحكم الشرع فيها:
إن كان مخلة لعرف المجتمع، و مدعاة للفتنة و للفت النظر، فلا تجوز، و إلا جازت.
قد يعلل البعض عباءة الكتف (بالأستر)، و أنا لست هنا للدفاع عن عباءة الرأس، 
و لكن تعليل الحكم لا يقتضي تجاوزه، فـ السترتش أو الـ كفرول أستر منهما، و الخمر يبقى محرم و إن لم يسكر.
لذا: 
إن كانت هذه العباءة مخالفة لعرف المجتمع، و مدعاة للفتنة و للفت النظر، فلا تجوز.
هنا نقطة مهمة يجب أن نلتفت إليها:
كشف الرأس و لبس البنطال، و كشف القليل من الصدر، في مجتمع مثل لاس فيجاس على سبيل المثال، لا يعتبر مخل و مدعاة للفتنة، لأن ما تم ذكره، يعتبر الأكثر الإعتدالاً، فهل يجوز السفور المعتدل في هذه الحالة؟
بالطبع لا، فنحن و إن قلنا ما وافق عرف المجتمع و لم يعتبر مخلا له، لا يقتضي تعدي خطوط الدين الحمراء في هذا الشأن.
و دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك،
و رحم الله من كف ألسن الناس عنه.





 :rolleyes: 
كل التقدير لكم
لا عدمناكم

----------


## يوم سعيد

وأنا أنوّه كما نوّه أخي الكريم/ تأبط بودرة وأؤكد للمرة ما قبل الآخيرة إننا مهما تفارقت آرائنا ومهما تلاقت فهي لا تمثل ذات قيمة أمام كلمة الفصل الحاسمة التي هي بيد المرجع الفقيه الذي نذر نفسه لتصدي مشاكل وقضايا وهموم المجتمعات في كافة أنحاء المعمورة الإسلامية بالأخص الشيعة منها ، ومحافظة القطيف واحدة من المجتمعات التي ابتلت ابتلاءاً حسناً بدخول موضة العباءة الحديثة والتي تسمى بالكتافي حيث أثارت تواجد هذه العباءة الارتجالية وعبئاً نفسياً على القوى والحراك الفكري لدى أصحاب الموقف فمنهم من رفض رفضاً شديداً ومنهم من اعتدل في موقفه ومنهم من تسامح وتجاوز بقيود شرعية .. ويبقى المجتمع رهن إشارة المراجع والفقهاء الذين هم أصحاب الكلمة الطولى في ضبط حيرة المجتمع إزاء مثل هذه القضايا ..؟؟ 
وأؤكد للأخوة المشاركين إنني أنا كغيري ممن أدلوا بدلوهم لم تكن طروحاتنا بداع فرض الرأي على أصحاب الحل والربط وأصحاب الكلمة وما بدر مننا كان مجرد مداولات وآراء تحاول أن تتلاقح فقط ليس إلاّ ولم تكن تحمل هدف السيادة على الآخرين أو محاولة إثبات جدوى هذا الرأي ..!! أبداً أبداً أبداً ...

والله غفور رحيم 
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## القاضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> بداية أشكر كلا الأخوين الفاضلين( يوم سعيد / و نبراس ) على هذا الحوار الهادف والذي من خلاله استفدنا منه الكثير 
> وأرى انَ الحوار أخذ حقه وما بقي لدينا إلا طرح أراء المراجع العظام حولة مسألة عباءة الكتف 
> أولاً 
> ماهو حكم عباءة الكتف للمرأة ؟
> الجواب: يجوز لبسها إذا لم تكن مبرزة لمفاتن المرأة . ( من مكتب المرجع اية الله السيد علي السيستاني حفظه الله ) 
> ...





فقط للتذكير 
فأنا أرى أنّ عباءة الكتف الواسعة لا تجلب الفتنة 
وأنا أرى ان عباءة الرأس المتعارف عليها والمخصرة التي نراها هي مجلبة للفتنة 
عباءة الكتف الواسعة لا تستطيع ان تميزها بعباءة الرأس الا اذا دققت في بنات الناس 
وكلامي قطوه بحر لكن ارجعوا للمراجع 
والله ان المراجع سمحين لكن بعض من المجمتع القطيفي متشدد وياليت هذا التشدد يكون في اطار الشرع ؟
والله العيشة في ظل المراجع ولا العيشة في ظل بعض المج المجتمع القطيفي المتشدد بغير ما أنزل الله 
ياشيخ روحوا شوفوا المراجع ايش تقول في الحجاب المطلوب للمرأة وبعدين تعالوا اتكلموا 

عرف المجمتع 
فإذا كان عرف المجتمع قائم على أساس متشدد بغير ما أنزل الله فنحن لا نريد هذا العرف

----------


## fofe

اني رأيي في عباية الكتف او ( البالطو ) ان عادي اذا تلبسينها


بس بشرووط ...!!

ان تكون العباية مو ضيقة يعني ما تفصل الجسمــ ..!!

وما فيها زينة يعني مثلا زينة بس كلش كلــش خفيفة ....!!


اتمنى ان تتقبلوا وجهة نظريــ ...!!


تحياتــــي
فوفــــي

----------


## adel.s

> بسمه تعالى  
> انا مع الأخت الكريمة ( نوارة الدنيا ) 
> أضع ردي هذا على السريع ولربما لي عودة فيه  
> بالنسبة لعباءة الكتف الواسعة والمستوفية للشروط ( فهي لا تنطبق عليها الفتوى أعلاه ) 
> بالنسبة للإقتداء بفاطمة الزهراء 
> فلماذا نقتدي بالزهراء في أمر ونخالف الاقتداء في أمر آخر ؟ 
> 2 ) هل كانت عباءة الزهراء هي عباءة الرأس 
> 3 ) عباءة الزهراء ( جلباب ) والجلباب هو الثوب الواسع وأما على الزهراء على الرأس فهو خمار ( لاثت خمارها ) والخمار هو غطاء الرأس ( إذن ستر الزهراء مكون من شيئين الثوب والخمار أي الجلباب والخمار ) 
> إذن في الماضي لا تسمى عباءة بل تسمى ( جلباب ) ..
> ...



ما اجمل نساء اليوم بلبس عباة الراس الاسلاميه ستر وحفاظ من شر النفوس الرذيله التي تتسابق في محارشة الفتاة التي يبين لوجزء بسيط 
عباية الكتف مهما كان وسعها فهي تبين حجم الصدر

----------


## القاضي

> ما اجمل نساء اليوم بلبس عباة الراس الاسلاميه ستر وحفاظ من شر النفوس الرذيله التي تتسابق في محارشة الفتاة التي يبين لوجزء بسيط 
> عباية الكتف مهما كان وسعها فهي تبين حجم الصدر



رحم الله امهاتنا أول 
هم كذلك عباءة الرأس أول تختلف عن عباءة الرأس الحالية 
الأول في عباءة الرأس ما يبان الصدر أما الان يبان الصدر 
الأول عباءة الرأس واسعة وأما الان فعباءة الرأس مخصرة حالها حال الكتافي لمخصر 
خلينا يالحبيب واقعين ولا ننظر بعين واحدة 
وأقول خلينا معتدلين وسمحين 
لا عباءة الرأس الحالية فيها خير ولا عباءة الكتف لمخصرة فيها خير 
وأما عن الكتف الواسع أتحداك ان يكون موضع الصدر باين 
أقول حبيبي كلنا غيارى على خواتنا وما ننرضى بالشيء الغلط يصير واعلم ان لو كان صدرها باين اختنا تتصدى ليها قبلنا 

وهمسة
بالنسبة لي عباءة الكتف الواسعة المستوفية للشروط أفضل من كل عباءة رأس حالية 

وكلامي ما يعلى على كلام المراجع 
فالعيش في ضلهم ولا العيش في ضل المتشددين وياليت ليهم ضل ما عندهم الا شمس تحرق الجسد بالنميمة والغيبة وظلم الاخرين والتفرقة بين ابناء المجتمع ....

----------


## القاضي

> ما اجمل نساء اليوم بلبس عباة الراس الاسلاميه ستر وحفاظ من شر النفوس الرذيله التي تتسابق في محارشة الفتاة التي يبين لوجزء بسيط 
> عباية الكتف مهما كان وسعها فهي تبين حجم الصدر



نسيت هذا المقطع ( شر النفوس ) 
أما شر النفوس التي تتسابق على الترحش بالنساء والفتيات فهي لا تأبى ولا تميز بين عباءة الرأس أو الكتف فقبل أن تخرج عباءة الكتف فشر النفوس موجودة لمعاكسة الفتيات والتحرش بهن واغتصابهن فهذا الأمر ليس وليد اليوم ( فالعيب في شر النفوس ) وليس في العباءة

----------


## تاجه

عباءة الكتف بكل اشكالها والوانها مافيها مشكلة
حتى لو كانت فيها زينه بسيطه وخفيفة ماتلفت بشكل كبير مافيها مشكلة اشوف
وهذي نظريتي يا اخوان وتحياتي ليكم

----------


## يوم سعيد

> عباءة الكتف بكل اشكالها والوانها مافيها مشكلة







> حتى لو كانت فيها زينه بسيطه وخفيفة ماتلفت بشكل كبير مافيها مشكلة اشوف
> وهذي نظريتي يا اخوان وتحياتي ليكم



بهذا الرأي أجد إن الأخت الكريمة تاجة قد خلطت  الأوراق من جديد وقد عجنتها بخميرة الموقف الشخصي وسكبت عليها قليلاً من الماء وهذا حق مشروع في حد ذاته شريطة أن لا يكون هناك تجاوز لخطوط الشرع العريضة التي تستوجب الاذعان لها واحترامها ولو كان هناك انصياع تام لها يكون أفضل فالحق أحق أن يتبع بعيداً عن الأهواء الشخصية فرغباتنا ورؤانا الشخصية في كفة ورؤى الشرع في كفة أخرى والحق يعلو ولا يعلى عليه ..؟؟؟

أظنني لم أخطئ والا وش رايكم ..؟؟ هل نستطيع أن نبني صرح اتحادنا بعد هذه الخلطة السرية !؟
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## h>n

عندما يرى الشاب فتاتين إحداهما تلبس عباية كتف و الأخرى تلبس عباية رأس 

نظره وين بيروح ( كلامنا عن من لا يلتزم بغض البصر )

----------


## القاضي

> عندما يرى الشاب فتاتين إحداهما تلبس عباية كتف و الأخرى تلبس عباية رأس 
> 
> نظره وين بيروح ( كلامنا عن من لا يلتزم بغض البصر )



الله يهديه ويغض بصره
لأن هذا الصنف لو ما يشوف بنات لابسين راس أو كتف بيلحق لردا  :noworry:  ( الشيلة ام خط أحمر مالات جداتنا أول ) لو يشوفها الحين يشوف خط امولع  :rolleyes:

----------


## فجر الليالي

انا اؤيد خيتو نوواره 

والستر قبل ما يكون في العباه يكوون بالبنت نفسها وباسلوبها وتصرفاتها 
يمكن البنت تلبس عالراس وقفازات وكل شئ بس عيونها وحركاتها يمين ويساار  شبتفيدها هالعبايه بالله 
والبنت لما تتعرض للتحرش هذا لتصرفاتها السيئه مو اللسبب من العبايه 

وبالاخير احب اقوول اني اؤؤيد عباية الكتف الواسعه

----------


## صوب المزن

طبعا أنا ماقرات كل الردود لانها بتاخذ مني وقت 
بس عندي ملاحظة على بعض الردود بان فيهانحياز شديد لعباءة الكتف بحيث أنهم جعلوا عباءة الرأس المخصرة والمزركشة ومفتوحة في قبال عباءة الكتف الواسعة والخالية من الزينة وفي النهاية خرجوا بنتيجة واحدة وهي ان عباءة الكتف أفضل 
وعباءة الرأس غير ساترة والكتف هي المنزهة عن كل عيب ونقص 
ولو ألقينا نظرة على المجتمع وأحصينا من تلبس عباءة الكتف الضيقة والمزركشة والمفتوحة من أسفل لوجدناها تفوق على عباءة الكتف الواسعة ،(وأتوقع ولاأجزم اها أيضا تفوق على من تلبس عباءة رأس مخصرة) 
بدانا بعباءة كتف واسعة ثم تطور الأمر لجلابية وانتقلت العدوى لعباة الرأس (العدوى من الكتف) وشوهت حتى يقال انه لايوجد فرق بين الكتف والرأس بل الكتف الواسعة هي الأفضل 
ربما لايوافقني الأغلبية في رأيي باعتبار ان الكتف هو السائد بل هوالأفضل في نظرهم بل اني اخال عباءة الرأس مهددة بالإنقراض وسيقولون العيب في الشخص وليس في العباءة
نعم أقولها بصراحة العيب في المجتمع هو من أساء استعمال هذا اللبس وخرق الحدود الشرعية وطالما نعلم ان مجتمعنا وللأسف بهذ المستوى من الجهل لم سمحنا لهذا العرف بالإنتشار والتغلغل في مجتمعنا فأصبح وللأسف مقدمة للحرام فلو كان عندك شخص يجهل قيادة السيارة فهل تعطيه سيارتك 
ولو كانت عندك سكين حادة فهل تعطيها لطفل أوشخص متهور ..
الحديث يطول ويطول وفي النهاية كل وحدة بتلبس اللي بيعجبها ولها مبرراتها وإن كان مخالفا للشرع لأن الشيطان عنده مبررات لكل شي ..
أتمنى أن يتقبل رأيي بصدر رحب ..

----------


## أموله

السلآم عليكم

بالنسبه لي فعباية الكتف المزينه والغير مزينه عـآدي .!

لأإنه ماتم تحريمهم يعني عادي انك تلبسي عباية كتف بشرط ان لاتكون مخصره وشآده ,,~!! 

... ولآكن يضل لبس عباية الرأس احشم وآحسن 

.. وتحيتي

----------


## المنصورvip

صحيح كلام أموله 
بس فكروا يابنات شوي  تدورا الأحشم ولا تدوروا الزينه

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ..{
بالنسبه لي .., 
دآم إن الشرع حللهآ .. 
وبهالشروط فلآ مآنع أبد من لبسهآ .. 
أنـآ ليومكم .., 
ورغم إن مآ ألبس الكتف .. 
مآعرف أتصرف عدل بعبآيه الرآس ..!
أحسسهآ صعبه ومتعبه .., 
خصوصآ إذآ حامله مليون شي ..!
الكتف أريح وأستر ., 
تسلمون ع الطرح ..}
ولآعدم ..!

----------


## h>n



----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

النقاش في هذا الآمر يطول كثيرا أنا لأ مع ولأ ضد 
كثير من ألاعضاء من أعطى رأيه وحلل وناقش في الموضوع

أنا سوف أعطي رأي أيضا ً 

لقد لفت نظري رد بأن يلزم جميع بنات القطيف بلبس الكتف

أول ماطلعت موضة لبس الكتافي  كا عيب عن لناس أن البنت تلبس الكتف شنو هذا الصايعة إلي تلبس الكتافي

وشوي شوي صارت الناس تلبس وأصبح الوحده إلي تلبس العبأة الي على رأس هي المتخلفى إلي ماتمشي مع الموضة

كانت أول العباية الواسعة المسترة إلي كانت الفتحة فيها شوية ويمكن كان سحاب بعد ماذكر بالضبظ  شوي شوي طلعت موضة الي تحت مثل المخمل وشوي شوي أصبح تترقى شوي 
ونزلتي الاخيرة سبحان الله ويش أقول عنها فستان سهرة يتمشى في الشارع والكسرات إلي على جنب وإلي ورى وإلا حاطة صورت الملك عبدالله ولا علم السعوي وراء ظهرة ولا في مكان ثاني أستغفر الله بس تعالوا شوفين والحين طلعت الأكمام الواسعة 
الحين لاحد يقول  أن احنا نلبس كتف وواسعة ومافيها شيء ماشفت ولا وحده الحين مافيه عبايتها زركشه ولا مخصرة 

والعباية الراس ماقول مافي ناس ماخربت العباية لكن في ناس واجد محترمين وخصوصا الحين ظاهر العباية الزينبية 

كل من يلتزم حدودة في لبس العباية لكن ماحد مايقدر مايصير مثل غيرة فلانة سوت العباية الفلانية بأسوي مثلها الشيطان موجود

تقبوا مروري

----------


## التائهه

اني بنظري عباية الكتف افضل من الراس
بتقولوا لماذا؟
1 _ عباية الكتف استر اذاكانت واسعة
     ولابها تطريز يثيرنظر ذات العيون الوقحة
     بينمالاتكون مفتوحة من الامام وعباية 
     الكتف عملية اكثر بحيث لاتكون مخصرة 
     خاصة اذاكانت المراة تحمل طفلا او 
     اكياس فهي لاتنسبل يمينا ولاشمالا
 2 _اماعباية الراس لايمكن التعامل معها
      لا في الاسواق ولا في اثناء حمل  
      المراة طفلها خاصة اذاكانت لاتحتوي 
      على زراير من الامام اوكان الكم ضيقا 
      فيخصر جسم الفتاة من الامام؟
 3 _ هذا هونظري والخيار للكل؟ 


                  التائهة

----------


## صوب المزن

> اني بنظري عباية الكتف افضل من الراس
> بتقولوا لماذا؟
> 1 _ عباية الكتف استر اذاكانت واسعة
> ولابها تطريز يثيرنظر ذات العيون الوقحة
> بينمالاتكون مفتوحة من الامام وعباية 
> الكتف عملية اكثر بحيث لاتكون مخصرة 
> خاصة اذاكانت المراة تحمل طفلا او 
> اكياس فهي لاتنسبل يمينا ولاشمالا
> 2 _اماعباية الراس لايمكن التعامل معها
> ...



 طيب وإذاكانت عباية الراس مسكرة من الأمام؟؟
ويعني عباءة الكتف إذاالمرأة حاملة طفل مايتخصر جسمها من الأمام ليش أو الكم ضيق يعني عباءة الكتف مايصير الكم ضيق ليش التخصيص بعباءة الرأس بس؟
هذا شي والشي الثاني كم من المرات صادف أن رأينا إمرأة لابسة كتف ولفتها تطير من الهوا مي عارفة تمسكها أو لفتها انفلت وطاحت وقاعدة بين الرجال تعدلها هذا غير اللي شعرها أو رقبتها طالعين..
أرجو أن تتقبل تساؤلاتي برحابة صدر..

----------


## m954rr

كشف الوجه في منطقة القطيف (بالتبعية) فبداية الأمر بداء به من يدعون التطور والحرية بغض النظر عن الناحية الشرعية (حلال حرام) ومن بعض العوائل المعروفة بالتحرر (.............) .
وبعد ذلك انتشرة هذه البذره ..... بين بعض الفتيات من باقي المناطق القطيفية بسب الاختلاط بؤلائك اما في الدراسة او السفر او غيره وبداء بالتقليد الأعمى .

اذاً يوجد فئتين :
الاولى :العوائل البعيده عن الدين والتدين ابتدعت الأمر (بغض النظر عن الدين نهائياً)

الثانية : العوائل المحافظة دينياً القريبة من هذه العوائل (بطريقة وأخرى) والتي بدورها حاولت تلميع هذه الظاهرة بإعطائها مسوغات شرعية من خلال بعض الاستفتاءات التي لاتمت بصلة الى مجتمع القطيف و أعرافه .

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم جميعا


لا أرى ان في عباية الكتف الساترة والواسعة أي عيب إذا كان المجتمع لا يرى أنها لباس شهرة وهي لا تخالف الشرع


الا في المناطق التي تعتبر لباس شهرة

وأنا أرى أن تلبسهما جميعا لتكون أستر

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

في ناس تلبس عباية الكتف وتقول لانها أستر ومسكّرة 
يعني يقولون هدفهم الستر 
طيب ليش ما يلبسون العباية الزينبية إلي ظهرت في الآونة  الاخيرة 
هم يبغون الستر على قولتهم ....... العباية الزينبية أستر لهم من عباية الكتف

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## ward roza <3

بارك الله فيك اختي بسمه الحمراء 


لو يبغو الستر كان لبسو العباءة الراس

ويقولون استر هههه

وانتو مو شايفين الموديلات الجديدة الوان 


من قبل كانت ساترة واحين زينه 





وووبارك الله فيك اختي صوب المزن اكيد المره الحامل بيتخصر وووواشياء واجد 


باختصار 



البسوووا عباءة السيدة زينب عليها السلام


تقبلووو مروري

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

بالنسبه للحكم الشرعي ماقدر  اتكلم فيه
بس بالنسبه لوجهة نظري اذا كانت عباءة الكتف واسعه فمافيه اشكال ابد بشرط تكون غير مزخرفه
واللي تلبس كتف عشان ساتره مستحيل تسويها بيوم ضيقه

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> بالنسبه للحكم الشرعي ماقدر اتكلم فيه
> بس بالنسبه لوجهة نظري اذا كانت عباءة الكتف واسعه فمافيه اشكال ابد بشرط تكون غير مزخرفه
> واللي تلبس كتف عشان ساتره مستحيل تسويها بيوم ضيقه



ليش مستحيل خيه... 
أني أعرف ناس الله يستر علينا وعليهم 

لبسن الكتف بحجة أستر لهن من الرأس وكانت وااااسعة .. لكن مع مرور الوقت تغيرت وصارت ضييييييقة وبعد فترة زادت الزينة فيها من زينة عادية لزينة ملفتة جداً

حبيبتي الشيطان ما مات الوحدة إذا بدأت بخطوة الشيطان ما راح يخلّيها 


اختي العزيزة 
أرجو أن تتقبلي مروري بصدراًَ رحب 

تحياتي

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة خيتوووو

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين

مع اخواتي في الرأي 
لبس العباءة الكتف وبدون زخرفه وتكون ضيقة لدرجة انها تكشف المفاتن لالالا وألف لا 
اما الواسعه وبدون الاشياء المذكورة
عادي 

ولا تعليق . صراحة الاخوات بدوا رأيهم ع أحسن وجه ....

الف شكر الموضوع رائع 
ويستاهل النقاش..

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

اني ابصراحة ااايد

لبس العباة لانها استر

ادا كنت واسعة مو مرة 
لكن

ولافيها زينه

وحتى لو زينة عادي بس مو ملفته للنضر

احسها ساتر من عبات الراس لان عباة الراس كل شوي تنفتح ولازم تمسكيها من تحت ومن فوق

----------


## عبوو1وودي

بما اننا نأمن بالله ورسوله ونوالي اهل بيته 
 اولا : وقبل كل شي ناخد راي الشرع ولاشي غيره الدين واضح وصريح ولايوجد واسطه او تهاون .
 ثانيا : الشرع يقول ان كل جسد المراه عورة الا( يداها ووجهها)  الحجاب الشرعي هو ستر زينة ومفاتن المراه واخفاء جسدها من اعلى اراس الى ابحص القدم حتى لو كنا نعيش في المريخ الوضع في البلد الي تعيش فيه حجابه غير عن بلد مثل ايران او سوريا او اوربا او اسيا السعوديه مثلا حجابها العباءة وغطاء الراس لكن لو انتقلنا الى مصر او سوريا الحجاب هناك ملابس محتشمه مع اظهر الوجه ولبس الحجاب السنوات الاخيره ظهر النقاب في هده الدول ولبس العباءة لانحتاج للاسباب انتم تعرفوها المسلمين في اوروبا مقارب لبسهم للدول العربية غير الخليجية اختلاف بسيط والبعض يطر الى خلع الحجاب لظروف قهريه خارجة عن ارادة وليس بيده حيلة مثل فرنسا والان ايطاليا مضايقات للمتحجبات والشرع رايه متحفظ في ذلك لان امن الانسان االمسلم وعرضه وروحه ثمينه وعزيزه  هذا باختصار...

وفي النهايه ارى ان مجتمعا في القطيف قد تغير واصبح الحجاب اوالعباءه الكتف او النقاب ...الخ اكثر من 60% تقريبا لانخدع انفسنا لكن يجب ان نرجع الى الشرع في كل حياتنا ولانخالفه والشرع واضح في اظهار ماهي عورة المراه الجسد كله الا يداها ووجهها فقط لاغير لان تضع المراه المكياج او تظهر الشعر ولو شعره واحدة او خصلة فهي ترتكب اثم وليست مجبره على ذلك وايضا لبس العباءه المثيرة والمفصلة لجسدها وخصوصا المراه الممتلئه والبدينة وحتى الضعيفه احياننا وبعض النساء وهن لابسين عباءة الراس ولا كانهم لابسينها من كثر مفاتنه واظهارهم لزينتهم يعنى اصبحت العباءة الكتف او العباءة العادية سيم سيم العيب في الجسد وصاحب الجسد اولا واخيرا ..
وبعض النساء الله يهديهم لافي سوق اومستشفى يظهرون زينتهم كانهم في زواج ملوك 
يمكن ليلة زواجها ماتعدلت هالتعديل احنا ناقصين لاتنسي اختى المؤمنة انك ترتكبين اكبر الاثام بظهورك هذا .مثلما ينطبق على المراه ايضا على الرجل الذي لبس طيحنى وطلعنى  وغيرها من التفاهات التى تلفت الانظار من الجنس الاخر ، الجميل هو ال يجمل الثياب وليس الثياب التي تجمله .. ودمتم سالمين

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم أحبائي وأولادي الأعزاء*
*لقد عجبني موضوعكم ومناقشاتكم وردودكم ولكن ما أتمناه منكم عدم الأختلاف*
*بالنسبه لتعليقي على الموضوع وكما تفضلتم كلا العباتين لها ناسها التي تحترم لبسها*
*وتأخذها على إنها الحجاب الساتر وأيضاً كلا العباتين لها سلبياتها وإيجابياتها ولكني بحكم إطلاعي وخبرتي أتكلم*
*فالأنسان أبداً لا يحكم بالظاهر وكما نؤيد جميعنا الأهم الجوهر لا المظهر سأعرض عليكم قصة فاقرأوها وتمعنوا فيها أبنائي وأريدكم*
*أن تنظروا بعين العقل فيها أعرفكم بنفسي ( أنا إمرأة ) حتى لا يلتبس عليكم من أسمي المستعار*
*قصتي هي مع بنت تعرفت عليها أثناء رحلتي وخروجي بالحملة إلى الحسين عليه السلام في أثناء الرحلة سكنت معا في غرفة واحده* 
*مما جعلني أتعرف عليها أكثر البنت هادئه ورزينه وتلبس عباءة الرأس الواسعه وتخفي يدها وراء القفاز وغطاء وجهها غطاء كامل (يعني مونقاب)*
*وتلبس الشراب الأسود لاحظت عليها أنها عندما تريد أن تتكلم في الجوال تذهب بعيداً عني حتى لا أسمعها ،، أنا لا أتدخل في ما لايعنيني ولكن بحكم*
*عملي أراقب من أخذتهم وصاروت مسؤليتهم على عاتقي كانت من تكلمه قد خرج للزياره مثلنا هي اعترفت لي بذلك عندما أثقلت عليها وضيقت عليها*
*وقد اعترفت لي فقالت إنها متزوجة متعه من ذلك الشخص وبدون علم والدها (يعني زواج متعه بغير ضوابطه الشرعية) يعني زواج غير متكامل الشروط*
*لن أكمل لكم ماذا حدث بيني وبينها ولكني قد اتيت بهذه القصة لكي تعرفوا إن الدنيا فيها الزين وفيها الشين ودائماً الشين يخرب على الزين*
*يعني من تلبس عباءة الراس تعرف تكليفها ومن تلبس عباءة الكتف تعرف تكليفها*
*أسأل الله الهداية للجميع وأن يتمسكوا بنهج النبي محمد المختار وأله الاطهار*

----------


## غاتا

*انا البس العباءتين
لكن العباءة الكتف استر لي
لان عندي ولدين واحد احمله والثاني امسك يده (عمره سنتين ونصف)
وعندي شنطة واحيانا كيس في يدي
ولما صرت متضايقة كون زوجي في القديح مايقبل البس الكتف 
ارسلت رسالة للمرجع الله يحفظه لنا السيد السيستاني وقلت له عن الموضوع 
رد علي ان العباءة الراس المفروض اتركها كونها ماتستر جسمي او ان صعبة علي البسها وعندي اطفال ولازم امسكها و امسك الشنطة وان البس الكتف استر
والله على ما اقول شهيد

وفي النهاية الدين يسر مو عسر
*

----------

